# ˙·٠The Prodigium: Sig and Avatar Shop٠·˙



## Euraj (Apr 3, 2009)

​
What We Do
* Transparencies
* Text and Effects
* Borders
* Avatars
* Signatures​
R U L E S

☯- Each request must include a good stock, the desired size of the avatar and signature, and any specific details you want on your set. 

☯- *Turn off your signatures when you post* and spoiler tag your stock. Not having pics all over the place, devouring loading time makes it all the easier for us _and_ you. 

☯- Be patient. Don't spam your request. We are busy people, but we _will not_ miss a customer.

☯- You must wait two days before you make another request. If you like the set we make, then it yours, if you don't like it, then don't use it. That doesn't mean you're not subject to waiting the appropriate time to make another request nonetheless. 

☯- When you're done with our sets, don't try to post it in the giveaway section and make profits off of our work or give it away to one of your buddies. Simply delete it from your signature, and then come back for more. 

☯- To make a request, you must have at least one hundred posts under your name. This is to guarantee your legitimacy as a regular forum member.

☯- Issue the proper payment to the person who fulfilled your request. We don't accept rep debt here, so if you haven't paid a worker off for one set, don't expect a new request to be fulfilled until you have done so. As for credit, we leave our mark on our work. 



E X A M P L E S​

*Spoiler*: __ 



​ ​



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
H I R I N G
_PM me if you're interested in a job. _​


----------



## Sybilah (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey!

I may be your first customer but I need to know:


The rules say that the customer must provide a good stock, the desired size of the avatar and signature, and any specific details. I asume this means that I must provide you the picture/s I like and as for details, I don't know, like a sentence I would like to put in the picture or something like this. Am I correct? 

If I like the result but it would be perfect with a *little* twist, would you do it for free or would it cost to me more? I mean, is it arguable? 

The price. Does it depend on the amount of work?

 How do I pay? Paypal...?

Depending on your answers I could be the first one


----------



## Euraj (Apr 3, 2009)

.) Yes, you must provide the picture.

.) If it was just a little fix, it wouldn't matter. We'd do it. Only using an entirely different picture or making the set over again from the beginning would count as a second request.

.) No. A request is a request, and for each request fulfilled, you pay one rep. 

Turn off your signature, BTW.


----------



## Sybilah (Apr 5, 2009)

Euraj said:


> .) Yes, you must provide the picture.
> 
> .) If it was just a little fix, it wouldn't matter. We'd do it. Only using an entirely different picture or making the set over again from the beginning would count as a second request.
> 
> ...



Ok. All clear now 
Definetely I'm going to be your first customer. I just need a little time to decide the picture and any specific detail I would like to add.
Do I have to post here the request and pm you to ask for your mail to send you the picture...?
Thanks in advance, the price is more than reasonable 

Btw, sorry about the signature, I thought that being it just a text, you wouldn't mind.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 5, 2009)

Could I have this Trand's and resized to 450 Height and A 150x150 Avatar around her Breasts . 



Thanks xx pek


----------



## Cooli (Apr 5, 2009)

Sybilah said:


> Ok. All clear now
> Definetely I'm going to be your first customer. I just need a little time to decide the picture and any specific detail I would like to add.
> Do I have to post here the request and pm you to ask for your mail to send you the picture...?
> Thanks in advance, the price is more than reasonable
> ...


Just post it here, along with what you want done to it


Whips♥ said:


> Could I have this Trand's and resized to 450 Height and A 150x150 Avatar around her Breasts .
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks xx pek



I'll get started right now


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Cooli .


----------



## Cooli (Apr 5, 2009)

Whips♥ said:


> Thanks Cooli .






*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 











My apologizes for taking so long. I had to step out for a moment, and then my comp started acting up on me ;-; Hope you like it

Don't forget to cred and all that good stuff


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 5, 2009)

Thats ok and I really like it  Thank you


----------



## Cooli (Apr 5, 2009)

Whips♥ said:


> Thats ok and I really like it  Thank you



Glad to be of service  Come Again!


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 5, 2009)

I will do pek


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 5, 2009)

Can't wait to see the great work you guys will do.  *subscribes*


What can be made of this?

150x150 avatar, nothing drastic


Signature resized to 450 width, nothing drastic


If the image I have chosen for the avatar doesn't seem to look well with the signature, then discard it and make the avatar from the second image as well. Thank you


----------



## Euraj (Apr 5, 2009)

Two hours to wait is ridiculous. 

I'll get this for ya though.


----------



## Euraj (Apr 5, 2009)

Delivery.   Decided to be conservative with my effects since that's what you requested.


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 5, 2009)

Nothing less than what I anticipated. Thanks a million, Euraj.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello Im back .

Could I have this trand's and resized please? Also a dotted border around the edge? 



Thank


----------



## Cooli (Apr 7, 2009)

Whips♥ said:


> Hello Im back .
> 
> Could I have this trand's and resized please? Also a dotted border around the edge?
> 
> ...



I'll give it a try >.>


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks once again Cooli


----------



## Cooli (Apr 7, 2009)

No prob 


*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 









Hope thats what you wanted 

Didnt know if you wanted an avy, but I made one 


*Spoiler*: _Avy_ 











If you dont like the avys I can try something else if you want


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 7, 2009)

Cooli, your freakin' awesome . Red + Cred of course pek


----------



## Cooli (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks! Just glad to help out


----------



## Cjones (Apr 8, 2009)

I've seen some of you guy's work and all the pictures are very well detailed.

Avatar: 250x250 if you would




Signature


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 8, 2009)

Make it nice (150x150)

and resize this within sig limits


Will use sometime later, thanks.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 8, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> I've seen some of you guy's work and all the pictures are very well detailed.
> 
> Avatar: 250x250 if you would
> 
> ...



You do know those sizes you requested are over the limit right?


----------



## Athena Citra (Apr 8, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Make it nice (150x150)
> 
> and resize this within sig limits
> 
> ...


Your request will be ready momentarily.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 8, 2009)

Cooli said:


> You do know those sizes you requested are over the limit right?




I didn't know I usually use these sizes, but they must have never noticed. Well then could you please then make them the correct size limit then.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 8, 2009)

Sure, but I dont think I can remove that text for you


----------



## Athena Citra (Apr 8, 2009)

*Hisagi*


*Spoiler*: _Your Avy_


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome. Thank you AC. Repping you now. Will credit once I use it.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 8, 2009)

cjones8612 said:


> I didn't know I usually use these sizes, but they must have never noticed. Well then could you please then make them the correct size limit then.



Here is your new request, and sorry it took so long. Must connection has been acting up lately 




*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 













I added in the other sig as a freebie


----------



## Cjones (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks +reps


----------



## Cooli (Apr 8, 2009)

You're Welcome. Don't forget to cred, and please turn off your sig


----------



## Hiruzen (Apr 12, 2009)

Can you make an avy 150x150 around the face  and resize the whole picture to 400x400 for the sig


----------



## Cooli (Apr 12, 2009)

Doton said:


> Can you make an avy 150x150 around the face  and resize the whole picture to 400x400 for the sig



Sure thing :3


*Spoiler*: _Avy_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sig_


----------



## Hiruzen (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks cooli


----------



## Cooli (Apr 12, 2009)

No prob. Don't forget to credit & all that good stuff


----------



## Vaz (Apr 13, 2009)

Avy, with a rounded border and 150x150 size. Purease.


----------



## Kuro (Apr 13, 2009)

Edit: For some strange reason I can't open the image in PSP :/  Someone else will have to take the request.


----------



## Euraj (Apr 13, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Avy, with a rounded border and 150x150 size. Purease.


Got it. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vaz (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks, will rep in due time.


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 19, 2009)

*Image:* this
*Type:* Senior Avatar + Signature
*Other:* If it looks good, add the text "Friendship" or something like that to go along. Please be creative, and if possible, I'd like an avatar of each individually.


----------



## Athena Citra (Apr 20, 2009)

Just one moment, Hisagi...

*Hisagi*


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks  Rep to you man


----------



## Euraj (Apr 20, 2009)

For future referrence, make sure you include a mark in the avatars as well, Beth. I didn't think it was necessary, but there could be more av-only requests and all need to know where they came from. The dragon too shrunken looks crappy, so I'll send you the kanji if you need it.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 20, 2009)

trans at least

if you can throw in a shadow effect that would be cool, like Euraj's last example picture


----------



## Euraj (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm afraid you owe me one dozen repeat visits for asking to have this done while not being able to give some green.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 20, 2009)

kay, thanks bra.


----------



## Y?ng (Apr 20, 2009)

Av of both ladies, 150x150, and a senior size sig with effects. Get nasty with it.


----------



## Athena Citra (Apr 20, 2009)

Commencing "nasty." 

*Yang*


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 21, 2009)

Could I have this Trans'd/Resized a little Please 
Can I also have 150x150 Avatars of both of their faces?


----------



## Euraj (Apr 21, 2009)

"Interesting" request. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 21, 2009)

You know you like it really Euraj .
Thank you


----------



## Y?ng (Apr 21, 2009)

Athena Citra said:


> Commencing "nasty."
> 
> *Yang*


Thanks it's awesome. I'll enjoy using it, but it might use it more somewhere else than this forum.


----------



## PervertedSage (Apr 22, 2009)

Hell yeah finally got 100 posts. I've been busting my ass to make this request.

*Spoiler*: _150x150 Avatar_ 



Want this to be half Sasuke and half Naruto, similar to what euraj has as an example. Colored & shaded. I don't want any of the text.I actually like the eye on this next pic of Naruto better, so if you can replace the iris I'd appreciate that. (The frog sage part of the pupil is too small. I think a bigger one like in the following pic will look better.) Either way, I'd appreciate a cool effect done on Naruto's iris. Maybe something like a blend of yellow and dark orange like a marble.




*Spoiler*: _Max size Sig_ 



For this I want Sasuke's and Naruto's entire face. Warm colors on Naruto's side, cold colors for Sasuke's background. For Naruto use this pic.  Maybe put EMS for Sasuke and KSM for Naruto depending on how it look.



This is a big undertaking for whoever is interested. Make it CRACK!


----------



## Hiruzen (Apr 22, 2009)

500x500 sig and 150x150 avatar around the face please


----------



## Euraj (Apr 22, 2009)

Come forth, Hiruzen. 
*Spoiler*: __ 









 I'll do yours now, Sage.


----------



## Athena Citra (Apr 22, 2009)

He needs to provide the stock, does he not?

None of us do colorings, at least, not by request. If you want that set to be made, *PervertedSage*, you shall have to find those colorings yourself.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 23, 2009)

just a normal avatar, no effects please. square border. and if it looks good, can you make it so it has all of the picture?


----------



## Athena Citra (Apr 24, 2009)

*Gecka*

  You owe us but eleven more visits, sir.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 25, 2009)

I request a Transparency this time. I also want to say thanks again for the sannin one.

Size: 250x200

[ 

Also can I request two?

Size: 250x200


----------



## Cooli (Apr 25, 2009)

Is this what you wanted?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cjones (Apr 25, 2009)

^ Actually I wanted a transparency of their whole body.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 26, 2009)

This better?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cjones (Apr 26, 2009)

Thank you  it's great. I'll rep you as soon as I can.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 26, 2009)

Your Welcome, but next time can you be a little more specific about what you want? Would help out greatly


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 26, 2009)

If you guys need a GIF maker (For those random times people post Gif requests) I'll be glad to help out.


----------



## Euraj (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah, Kuro was the GIF-maker among us and she had to leave for her own reasons. I'll talk to the other two main workers about that and I'll let you know what we decide.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 26, 2009)

150x150 rounded please



P.S I want it as a avatar.


----------



## Euraj (Apr 26, 2009)

SSJ3 Delivering are we.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 26, 2009)

Euraj said:


> SSJ3 Delivering are we.



W8 can you make it junior sized please?


----------



## Kabomacho (Apr 26, 2009)

Could I have just a sig of this? 450 X 150 or smaller, please.


On the sig could it say Bakuman?

Thanks to whoever does this!


----------



## Euraj (Apr 26, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> W8 can you make it junior sized please?


Sure.


----------



## Morphine (Apr 26, 2009)

Rounded Border, avy 150 x 150, also rounded, close up at both their faces?  Sig: senior size.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 26, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Rounded Border, avy 150 x 150, also rounded, close up at both their faces?  Sig: senior size.



I'll get started on this


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello .

Could I have the background trans'd and the pic resized? Also a 150x150 dotted ava around the faces? Also could you have the Black Border removed and have a dotted border instead?


Thanks in Advance <3


----------



## Euraj (Apr 26, 2009)

Kabomacho said:


> Could I have just a sig of this? 450 X 150 or smaller, please.
> 
> 
> On the sig could it say Bakuman?
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kabomacho (Apr 26, 2009)

Euraj said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Wow that was really quick! And it's freakin' awesome! 

Thank you very much! +rep!


----------



## Cooli (Apr 26, 2009)

Morphine-


*Spoiler*: _Avy_ 











Sorry for the wait. Comp running slow today



Doing yours next Whips


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks Cooli


----------



## Cooli (Apr 26, 2009)

Whips♥ said:


> Hello .
> 
> Could I have the background trans'd and the pic resized? Also a 150x150 dotted ava around the faces? Also could you have the Black Border removed and have a dotted border instead?
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Avy_


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 26, 2009)

God your amazing! Thank you pek


----------



## Cooli (Apr 26, 2009)

No prob.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 27, 2009)

Request for transparent signature.



Transparent and resized to maximum signature limit, no border.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Euraj (Apr 27, 2009)

Here's yours Aizen.  I'll do yours too Sybilah.


----------



## Sybilah (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Euraj (Apr 27, 2009)

*Sybilah*

This wouldn't have taken so long if I just skipped school.  
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Peter (Apr 27, 2009)

Could you make me an avatar and signature out of these two images?



Could you remove the text box, and make a dotted white border? Also the size I want is 150 x 150



Could you add transparency to that image and make it more clearer? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Euraj (Apr 27, 2009)

Here's the avatar.  There's not a whole lot I could do with the other pic. The quality is just too bad, as it usually it is with anime screenshots.


----------



## Peter (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for the Avatar! It looks awesome, I'll rep you right now. 

If that image isn't possible, could you add transparency to this one and make it the maximum signature size?


----------



## Euraj (Apr 27, 2009)

Zhang said:


> Thanks for the Avatar! It looks awesome, I'll rep you right now.
> 
> If that image isn't possible, could you add transparency to this one and make it the maximum signature size?


Sure. I'll do it now.

EDIT:


----------



## Peter (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks! You guys do great work. Also, I hope you don't mind if I added a glow to the avatar you made me?


----------



## Euraj (Apr 27, 2009)

Of course not. Come again.


----------



## Sybilah (Apr 28, 2009)

Euraj said:


> *Sybilah*
> 
> This wouldn't have taken so long if I just skipped school.
> *Spoiler*: __



hehe
School can be boring sometimes, but it is important! 

The sig is A.M.A.Z.I.N.G. 

Thank you very very much!!!

I just repped+ you! (I think you deserve more than one rep though)


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 28, 2009)

Euraj said:


> Here's yours Aizen.  I'll do yours too Sybilah.



Thank you.


----------



## Euraj (Apr 28, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Thank you.


This one is on the house.

I know the sig came back pretty small height-wise, so I played with the stock a little bit so you could get a little closer of a look at the chars.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh that does look better now, thanks alot.


----------



## Morphine (Apr 28, 2009)

Cooli said:


> Morphine-
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Avy_
> ...



You were pretty fact actually! Credit and Rep. Thanks a lot.

EDIT: I'll come the second I decide what kind of set I want to change this with, be sure.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 28, 2009)

you're welcome, and come again


----------



## Hitokage (Apr 28, 2009)

Okay, what I would really love would be to get an avy/sig combination which depicts a HitoKage.

I have a few pictures to use:
All Black
Orochimaru as Kazekage

I want the set to be the shape of the black one with a black hat and a black face. But I want the white/cream clothing and the white border for the hat. If you can _maybe_ add some sort of shading to the hat and shadowed face instead of flat black that would be *awesome.* I also want the hate to have the kanji for HitoKage or some comparable kanji which would make sense in context.

Thanks a MILLION to whoever does this for me. I will be eternally grateful.


----------



## Euraj (Apr 28, 2009)

Turn your sig off, turkeh. 

Ai'ight, let me make sure I got this right. You want to have a set of the pic in the first link, but with the Kanji edited to read something like "Hitokage" and possibly, some shading on the black on that. Also, what was the second link for? There's just a flashing logo when I open it.


----------



## Hitokage (Apr 28, 2009)

The second link was a pic of Orochimaru pretending to be the Kazekage. I included that pic because he is wearing white garments (like all of the kages) and only his hat has color. Instead of the blue hat that Orochimaru has, I want the hat to be black. Also, instead of the small amount of Orochimaru's face which shows from behind the garment, I want a black shadow to be seen. (Hitokage-Hidden Shadow).

Basically, whenever you see a Kage in the anime/manga, they wear those white garments and their hats are the same except with a different color/kanji. I want a Kage wearing white garments with a black hat, black shadowed face and the kanji which explains he is "HitoKage". And the shading just to make it look better, please. 


I also double checked the second link... it shows Orochimaru as KazeKage for me...


----------



## Euraj (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh, I see.

Anyway, I'm getting this.


----------



## Hitokage (Apr 28, 2009)

yuppers

that's the entire link... hopefully that helps


----------



## Euraj (Apr 28, 2009)

Hah! I'm getting the same thing. Can you save the image and host it at ?


----------



## Hitokage (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## Euraj (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks. I'll get on it.


----------



## Hitokage (Apr 28, 2009)

thanks! sorry for all the trouble


----------



## Euraj (Apr 28, 2009)

Is something like this what you had in mind?  I can make some changes.


----------



## Hitokage (Apr 28, 2009)

Awesome! What is the exact translation of the kanji? And if I could get it in avy size too, I'll be ecstatic! Also, if it's not too much trouble, can I see it with a transparent bg? No big deal if you have other stuff to do.


----------



## Euraj (Apr 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Edit: I assumed the version of _hito_ that you're using in the one that means "bandit." I didn't think it would be right to have just a prefix thing on the hat, so I used the Kanji for "a bandit."


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 28, 2009)

euraj hime

transparency if you can do it, sig and ava
 for the sig can you add the text "fate is not a choice"
 and ava from this one 

thanks<33


----------



## Euraj (Apr 28, 2009)

Did you just call me "princess" you son of a b-.... 

Your request will ready in a moment.


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 28, 2009)

hime sama shh

son?

thanks<333


----------



## Euraj (Apr 28, 2009)

Am I authorized to put effects on any of these?


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 28, 2009)

put whatever you like:ho


----------



## Euraj (Apr 28, 2009)

You would select the hardest pic in the universe to render. 

Some of the strands of her hair were in too bad a quality to be distinguished from the background, so I cleared them. 
*Spoiler*: __ 






 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 28, 2009)

Feels odd to request in a shop i'm now a part-timer. Am I still allowed to do that? 


can anything fancy be done with something this LQ?


----------



## Euraj (Apr 28, 2009)

Sure. I worked at a fast food restaurant once and those losers made me pay for my lunch anyway. 

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Euraj (Apr 28, 2009)

How's this? Nothing that fancy.


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 28, 2009)

Can't expect much for LQ anyway but I like it

Thanks Euraj


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 28, 2009)

I'd like a senior sized sig of this with a dotted border. Add some effects as well if you'd like. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sarun (Apr 28, 2009)

I would like an avy and a sig of the Ichigo picture.
Would u add effects and colors to both avy and sig please.
And make both Avy and Sig as big as this forum will allow.


----------



## Athena Citra (Apr 28, 2009)

*Darth Nihilus*



*sarun uchiha*


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 29, 2009)

Euraj said:


> You would select the hardest pic in the universe to render.
> 
> Some of the strands of her hair were in too bad a quality to be distinguished from the background, so I cleared them.
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



oh my bad

you mind if I use only the sig, I'll keep my current ava, I should have choosen a better pic for the avatar

thanks<333


----------



## Morphine (Apr 29, 2009)

Avy 150 x 150. Sig: senior size. Just make it pretty.


----------



## Hiruzen (Apr 29, 2009)

Resize within sig limits maybe 450x450. 3 150x150 avatars around Shunsui, Yamamoto and Kenpachis face (I haven't decided which one I want to use yet. Dotted border too around sig and avy.

Thank you


----------



## Athena Citra (Apr 29, 2009)

*Morphine*


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello there. 
I was wondering if any kind soul could please help me out with this for an avy:



I leave the framework to the imagination of the renderer.  / Thanks in advance.


----------



## Athena Citra (Apr 29, 2009)

*Hiruzen*



*Spoiler*: __ 



*It was impossible to make the height and width equal without clipping some of the characters out of the pic, so only the width is four hundred, fifty pixels.*


----------



## Euraj (Apr 29, 2009)

Ade-kun said:


> Hello there.
> I was wondering if any kind soul could please help me out with this for an avy:
> 
> 
> ...


It's Omoi. Of course I'll do it.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 29, 2009)

^ Thank you very much, Euraj. That was quicker than I thought. 

Edit: Why isn't the frame transparent when I upload it as an avy?


----------



## Sarun (Apr 29, 2009)

Athena Citra said:


> *sarun uchiha*


Thank You.
Loved the colours u used.


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 29, 2009)

Ade-kun said:


> ^ Thank you very much, Euraj. That was quicker than I thought.
> 
> Edit: Why isn't the frame transparent when I upload it as an avy?



Euraj made it for a senior member. Your limit is 125x125 so its automatically resized. Here
Credit/rep to Euraj


----------



## Athena Citra (Apr 30, 2009)

You should update the opening post, Euraj. Place some of our more recent works there.


----------



## Icegaze (Apr 30, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Euraj made it for a senior member. Your limit is 125x125 so its automatically resized. Here
> Credit/rep to Euraj



Ok. Thx for the explanation. I've +rep'd and credited Euraj.


----------



## Euraj (Apr 30, 2009)

Athena Citra said:


> You should update the opening post, Euraj. Place some of our more recent works there.


Well, just send me the pics you want me to use in my inbox.


----------



## Morphine (Apr 30, 2009)

Athena Citra said:


> *Morphine*



Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Euraj (Apr 30, 2009)

Athena Citra said:


> You should update the opening post, Euraj. Place some of our more recent works there.


Updated the banner and your pics. I'll leave Cooli's and mine alone unless he asks me to change them.


----------



## Alex. (Apr 30, 2009)

I suppose you don't need any workers at the moment? 
Would love to part-time though.


----------



## Euraj (Apr 30, 2009)

Send me your location and some examples of your work.

I'm not a Mr. Nice Guy, so don't be surprised if I say "hell naw."


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 30, 2009)

I recommend letting Kyoro be a part-timer

though his renders are a bit iffy...


----------



## Euraj (Apr 30, 2009)

Instead of being a part-timer, I talked to him about another idea. I'm on MSN. I can fill you in there.


----------



## Athena Citra (May 1, 2009)

You still haven't filled _me_ in, boy. Describe to what you all are considering. PM it to me if it is confidential.


----------



## Elle (May 1, 2009)

Things seem to be going well here XD.  I know I'm on for part-time here and keep checking but my timing seems to be off as you all are quick in filling the requests .  

When the time comes that I work on a request, I have downloaded the shop symbol for the sig but don't have the one for the avas.  Would one of you please PM that to me?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kuro (May 1, 2009)

Could I get a set from this pic?
Make it look dark, that's all I ask. 
You are free to chose colors, effects, etc.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hisagi (May 1, 2009)

Can I take this one?

EDIT: nevermind, computers doing a virus scan and won't open GIMP or PS


----------



## Euraj (May 2, 2009)

Kuro said:


> Could I get a set from this pic?
> Make it look dark, that's all I ask.
> You are free to chose colors, effects, etc.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Looks like she doesn't plan on doing this, so I'll put it in your inbox.


----------



## Kuro (May 2, 2009)

Mhm, thank you, Euraj.


----------



## Hiruzen (May 4, 2009)

150x150 around all faces (except Orihime's)

Resize sig to whatever the max limit is without being considered too big.

Dotted border

Thank you


----------



## Hisagi (May 4, 2009)

I'm up for the challenge, I'll take it.


EDIT: I noticed you weren't signed up for Senior member ship, so I gave you 125x125 avatars as well.


----------



## fraj (May 4, 2009)

You guys looking for workers ?


----------



## Athena Citra (May 4, 2009)

Not right now, I'm afraid: However, I suggest sending your location to Euraj just in case.


----------



## Hisagi (May 4, 2009)

Which reminds me, I wonder if/how Euraj knows where I live?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 4, 2009)

Set request
I want teh sig and avy a dark coulor except the belt i want shiny gold nad the text in gold, if possible?
if not just do a sig lol

Avy-Link removed
Size-150x150
Text-Kyubi

Sig
Text-Kyubi
Legend Killer
Stock-Link removed
Size-400x150


----------



## Euraj (May 4, 2009)

Here you are, V2. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cooli (May 4, 2009)

For you Euraj. You know what to do. :ho but if you need me to I'll post the instructions 

Sig&Avy: senior limits


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Euraj (May 4, 2009)

Coming right up. Don't think you get a free ride just because you're an employee either.


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2009)

Cooli said:


> For you Euraj. You know what to do. :ho but if you need me to I'll post the instructions
> 
> Sig&Avy: senior limits
> 
> ...



 I just did this for you


----------



## Cooli (May 4, 2009)

^ He's doing something different. Sig off too 


What about Employee Discount?


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2009)

^_^ already fixed that...

so are you going to use the set I made?

If I had known you were going to ask here, I would have put the insignia on them and done them here XD.


----------



## Cooli (May 4, 2009)

Elle said:


> ^_^ already fixed that...
> 
> so are you going to use the set I made?
> 
> If I had known you were going to ask here, I would have put the insignia on them and done them here XD.



Yes, I am. Nah, it's perfect as is


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2009)

^_^  XD


----------



## Euraj (May 4, 2009)

These things were a biznatch to render, just so you know. 
*Spoiler*: __ 





The lineart was sort of akward, but I hope that's all right.


----------



## Cooli (May 5, 2009)

Thanks mang, but you forgot the dvd text in the upper corner


----------



## Euraj (May 5, 2009)

I'm goin to effin sleep.


----------



## Cooli (May 5, 2009)

Same, and Thanks again.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 5, 2009)

Euraj said:


> Here you are, V2.
> *Spoiler*: __



They are epic
rep coming


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 9, 2009)

I have a request:



Just a normal avatar with Pain?s face and I will appreciate if it can have an square border.


----------



## Hisagi (May 9, 2009)

I'll take this now.

EDIT:


----------



## Gecka (May 9, 2009)

nyoro~n



avatar only

150 by 150

squared

kthxbai


----------



## Hisagi (May 9, 2009)

GeckaSquared? /cannot compute.

Taking request <3


----------



## Gecka (May 9, 2009)

so zetta sexy


----------



## Kuro (May 9, 2009)

I want a set please.


You are free to do whatever you want, just make it look cool.



*Spoiler*: __ 





150x150 ava of the girl with glasses.









Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hisagi (May 9, 2009)

Will do this too. 

EDIT: can't do anything too cool because of the LQ Stock.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 9, 2009)

Senior size me Irene 

No border, thanks.


----------



## Hisagi (May 9, 2009)

Want the fry man thing rendered?


----------



## Kuro (May 9, 2009)

Thanks Hisagi <3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 9, 2009)

Yes, Missus, no trans


----------



## Hisagi (May 9, 2009)

Credit the shop because I forgot the logo thing :<


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 9, 2009)

Will do Hisaburger


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 10, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> I'll take this now.
> 
> EDIT:



Thanks! It?s great.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 11, 2009)

sup guys, what can you do with the pic below.  I need a new sig/avy.  Hopefully you can fix the yahiro into yahiko.  Also add my name.  ty


GOTH ON


----------



## Athena Citra (May 11, 2009)

*Rokudaime Sennin*


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 11, 2009)

*awesome*

great work, ty.  I love this shop.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 12, 2009)

150x150 rounded please


----------



## Euraj (May 12, 2009)

Turn your sig off first.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 12, 2009)

Ok


----------



## Sima (May 12, 2009)

Request~

Avy;- 150x150, close up of the boy and girls faces please, make it transparent with a nice border.

Sig;- just a simple transparency please. within senior limits.


----------



## Elle (May 12, 2009)

^_^ Done.


*Spoiler*: _Ava_ 



 or


----------



## Athena Citra (May 12, 2009)

God of Shinobi said:


> Ok


Euraj seems to have ignored you. Possibly because you insist on leaving your signature on. Please make sure to follow the rules when you make requests here, sir.


----------



## Sima (May 12, 2009)

Elle said:


> ^_^ Done.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ava_
> ...



Thanks Elle

looks awesome.


----------



## Elle (May 12, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> Thanks Elle
> 
> looks awesome.



Just noticed when you quoted the sig - I missed a small part of the transparency (e in Love) .  

Now - it's done


----------



## Sima (May 12, 2009)

Elle said:


> Just noticed when you quoted the sig - I missed a small part of the transparency (e in Love) .
> 
> Now - it's done



Oh, well okay, thanks again Elle


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Set_ 





Text: I am a nation
Without bureaucratic ties
Deny the allegation as it's written


----------



## Euraj (May 13, 2009)

Got it. This won't take long.

Complete:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hiruzen (May 14, 2009)

150x150 around the smaller face on the right.

450x450 sig 

Thank you


----------



## Euraj (May 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 







With outer bevel:


----------



## αce (May 14, 2009)

150x150 avatar around the face, rounded edges please.

450x450 signature.

Thanks.


----------



## Hisagi (May 14, 2009)

I'll take it.


EDIT: here you are, *Taka Sasuke*




Let me know if you'd like anything changed.


----------



## Y?ng (May 16, 2009)

Comin back around to get a set. do somethin to this.


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Euraj (May 16, 2009)

Yang, here are you... 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Euraj (May 16, 2009)

Jim. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Morphine (May 17, 2009)

Stock Set please. Avy 150 x 150, focusing on her face. Sig - trans and senior size. Thanks! Rep + Cred.
​


----------



## Euraj (May 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Morphine (May 17, 2009)

Love it! Repped, Crediting you and the shop. 
​


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 17, 2009)

Lonk


Lonk

Need an avatar/sig set plz.  Maybe Rikudou for the avatar, and Gedou Mazou for the sig.  Make it look kickass awesome.


----------



## Euraj (May 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 17, 2009)

Euraj said:


> *Spoiler*: __



awesome, tyvm.


----------



## Kuro (May 18, 2009)

Make it look darkish. That's all I ask.


----------



## Elle (May 18, 2009)

For Kuro:


----------



## αce (May 19, 2009)

450x450
Dotted border, rounded edges.

If all this is possible, it would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Kuro (May 19, 2009)

Thanks Elle.


----------



## Elle (May 19, 2009)

Taka Sasuke said:


> 450x450
> Dotted border, rounded edges.
> 
> If all this is possible, it would be greatly appreciated, thanks.



Got this one.


----------



## Elle (May 19, 2009)

^_^ oh hmm sorry Euraj, didn't realize you had taken this one.  I did get the dotted border but she's welcome to use whichever one she'd like XD.


----------



## αce (May 19, 2009)

Thanks Elle^^

Btw, I'm a guy


----------



## Elle (May 19, 2009)

My sincere apologies Taka


----------



## Hiruzen (May 20, 2009)

150x150 avatar around face

Sig resized to 400x400

Much appreciated


----------



## Hisagi (May 20, 2009)

I'll take this


*Spoiler*: _Hiruzen_ 








Let me know if you want anything changed


----------



## Gecka (May 21, 2009)

trans and resize to as big as you can fit in the parameters of 550 by 500


*Spoiler*: __ 





 Link removed

and it that is too hard of a stock to work with then use this one

Link removed




EDIT: after you click the links, refresh the page, then it'll work. idk why that is


----------



## Elle (May 21, 2009)

@ Gecka ~ no matter what I do, even after 'refreshing' the page, I still can't access either image.  Error says "forbidden".


----------



## Gecka (May 21, 2009)

kay then


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 21, 2009)

*EDIT:*

*Spoiler*: _Set please_ 




Text: Revenge Is Coming


----------



## Elle (May 21, 2009)

@ Gecka ~ Not sure if this is what you're looking for.  I've included a rounded edge and regular square corner version.




Let me know if you need something more specific.​


----------



## Gecka (May 21, 2009)

it's all good


----------



## αce (May 24, 2009)

Hey, it's me again


Can I get this avatar with a transparent background 150x150 if possible.
Around the face sort of like my current one, doesn't have to be the exact same.
Thanks.


----------



## Hisagi (May 24, 2009)

Since I did that originally, I'd be happy to take this TS


EDIT:


----------



## Kuro (May 24, 2009)

Could anyone here make me a set?



Make it look darkish, as always.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Euraj (May 26, 2009)

Jeeze guys... 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Euraj (May 26, 2009)

St. Jimmy said:


> *EDIT:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Set please_
> 
> ...


How in the world did we miss Jimmy? Keep your eyes open, and if you can't do a set, make sure you let the others know.  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hisagi (May 26, 2009)

I should have checked the shop, I'm sorry Euraj


----------



## Vaeny (May 31, 2009)

Its probably safe to say, remove me from the workers list 

Anyways, got a lil' request.

Stock: x
Colours: Whatever the maker thinks looks good.
Size: -
Avy: One 150x200 and one 150x150
Signature: Withing Senior boundries(500x550)
Text: Soul Piercing Gaze.(Signature text, no avy text.)


----------



## Euraj (May 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vaeny (May 31, 2009)

Euraj said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks for the set, Euraj :>


----------



## Morphine (May 31, 2009)

Stock Trans + Resize for the sig; Ava 150 x 150 - no border. Rep + Cred.
​


----------



## Kuro (May 31, 2009)

Set please.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Elle (May 31, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Stock Trans + Resize for the sig; Ava 150 x 150 - no border. Rep + Cred.
> ​



Will take care of this Morphine XD.


----------



## Elle (May 31, 2009)

@ Morphine ~  Here you go XD.



Morphine said:


> Stock Trans + Resize for the sig; Ava 150 x 150 - no border. Rep + Cred.
> ​



Done ~


----------



## Elle (May 31, 2009)

Kuro said:


> Set please.


----------



## Elle (May 31, 2009)

@ Kuro ~


----------



## Kuro (May 31, 2009)

Thanks Elle.


----------



## αce (May 31, 2009)

This'll probably be my last request as I am downloading photoshop but....




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ava 150x150. Around the face. Transparent. If you can't trans. it, just give it rounded edges with a dotted border.

Sig, 450x450, do whatever to it.




Thanks


----------



## Euraj (May 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Morphine (Jun 1, 2009)

Elle said:


> @ Morphine ~  Here you go XD.
> 
> 
> 
> Done ~



Magnificent! Gonna use soon. Repped.

​


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 3, 2009)

The fook, why is Euraj banned ?


----------



## Euraj (Jun 3, 2009)

Vae said:


> The fook, why is Euraj banned ?


They see me rolliiiin. They hatiiin.


----------



## Vaeny (Jun 4, 2009)

Euraj said:


> They see me rolliiiin. They hatiiin.



Lol, anyway, Gratz on graduating mate  now you can get on msn


----------



## Hiruzen (Jun 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 







150x150 avatar around the face

450x450 sig please


----------



## Euraj (Jun 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jun 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed




Rounded please. Any dimension you see fit. Avatar only.


----------



## Elle (Jun 6, 2009)

^_^ Done


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks.

**


----------



## αce (Jun 6, 2009)

Yea, so like, I'm really bad at photoshop



Senior size avatar.

Whatever you think looks good.

Thanks


----------



## Elle (Jun 6, 2009)

^_^ I'll take this one.  FYI ~ the quality of the image is very low, so please don't expect much.


----------



## Elle (Jun 6, 2009)

@ Taka Sasuke ~ here you go XD.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jun 7, 2009)

I know the quality is low, but can you do something with this?

his

Avatar only. Rounded please.


----------



## Euraj (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks Euraj


----------



## JjEm (Jun 9, 2009)

*avi and sig please*

*Kunichiwa!!*

i had already saw your made sigs and i was amazed to all of them
can u make me a *avi *and a *sig *for this one?

*
Senoir size avi  with good looking decorations!
and just a good looking sig with good looking decorationss too!*

thanks very much!!

*Spoiler*: __ 




[/IMG]


----------



## Cooli (Jun 9, 2009)

JjEm said:


> *Kunichiwa!!*
> 
> i had already saw your made sigs and i was amazed to all of them
> can u make me a *avi *and a *sig *for this one?
> ...



Sure thing :WOW

=====


*Spoiler*: _Avy_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sig_


----------



## Hiruzen (Jun 9, 2009)

150x150 avatar around Szayels face

450x450 sig please


----------



## Elle (Jun 9, 2009)

Hiruzen said:


> 150x150 avatar around Szayels face
> 
> 450x450 sig please



Got this one.


----------



## Elle (Jun 9, 2009)

Hiruzen ~

Ava:



Sig:


----------



## JjEm (Jun 10, 2009)

Cooli said:


> Sure thing :WOW
> 
> =====
> 
> ...



thank u very much!! ireally liked it!!


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jun 11, 2009)

Avy:150x150

Sig: 200x350? I don't really mind, but could you make the background transparent w/ the leaves still there? I like purple, if you wanna add a color to it.


*Spoiler*: __ 




I can't help laughing at this pic.





Please?


----------



## Euraj (Jun 11, 2009)

I'll have to close my eyes, but I'll get it done.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry about that, lol, but I really appreciate it.^___^


----------



## Euraj (Jun 11, 2009)

Don't sweat it. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jun 11, 2009)

Omg, thank you! It's lovely!


----------



## αce (Jun 12, 2009)

Sig Please.




Sig. 450x450 around the girls
Text: "Taka Sasuke"


----------



## Euraj (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice choice. I think I can do a bit with this one.


----------



## Euraj (Jun 12, 2009)

How's this?


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://sekra.deviantart.com/art/Naruto-YakuzaVerse-Bang-Bang-109849444




I was hoping you could make a transparency of it (in case I don't like the end results), and then a set with your choice of a (preferably) dark background, but _not_ with the already present background. I want the avatar focused on Naruto's face, and I'd like the avatar to be the largest size NF allows (for senior members). The signature should be as tall as my current signature and and slim enough to fit NF rules.

Thanks to whoever picks this up, and I'd appreciate a PM informing me that you've done so.


----------



## Darth (Jun 13, 2009)

A set from two of these images would be very much appreciated.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Euraj (Jun 13, 2009)

Undaunted. 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Citra is doing yours now, Darth Ruin.


----------



## Athena Citra (Jun 13, 2009)

*Darth Ruin*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 13, 2009)

Euraj said:


> Undaunted.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


It's excellent, thanks a bunch.


----------



## αce (Jun 13, 2009)

Euraj said:


> How's this?



Omg this is the most epic sig ever. Thanks a mill Euraj.


----------



## Gracious Winter (Jun 14, 2009)

I want to request a "sig set" please.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Sig size-- 377 x 177 (can be a little larger if needed but not too much)
Avy size-- 125 x 125

If it's possible, could someone make the text say--

"Hitomi
The May flower from April showers"

Other then that, I just want it to look pretty--so just make it as nice as you feel like doing I suppose. Im appreciative either way.


----------



## Elle (Jun 14, 2009)

Gracious Winter said:


> I want to request a "sig set" please.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Got this one.


----------



## Elle (Jun 14, 2009)

@ Gracious Winter ~ How's this?  I'm sorry I couldn't figure out a way, given your size requirements, to include all the text you wanted.




*Spoiler*: _sig_


----------



## Gracious Winter (Jun 14, 2009)

Elle said:


> @ Gracious Winter ~ How's this?  I'm sorry I couldn't figure out a way, given your size requirements, to include all the text you wanted.



 Oh sorry I guess I should've mentioned you could leave it out if you have to or just put the name. That one is nice though--if it's possible could just change the style of text used then for her name? The text is just kinda plain looking or you can just remove it. Other then that it's awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Quincy James (Jun 14, 2009)

Hello,
I would like a transparency of this image. The same size, please, and nothing else done to it. Please keep the text around the skull and at the bottom.


----------



## Elle (Jun 14, 2009)

Gracious Winter said:


> Oh sorry I guess I should've mentioned you could leave it out if you have to or just put the name. That one is nice though--if it's possible could just change the style of text used then for her name? The text is just kinda plain looking or you can just remove it. Other then that it's awesome! Thank you!



Here's a couple of options:


----------



## Gracious Winter (Jun 14, 2009)

Elle said:


> Here's a couple of options:



:amazed The style of text is perfect!!!  Thank you elle! you rock!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Elle (Jun 14, 2009)

kittykactus said:


> Hello,
> I would like a transparency of this image. The same size, please, and nothing else done to it. Please keep the text around the skull and at the bottom.



Heya Kitty - we're going to need a much larger/HQ stock to work with in order to preserve the text around the star in the transparency.  I see the name of the file suggests that there is a wallpaper size of this pic somewhere, if you could get ahold of that, we can work with it and do the transparency justice.


----------



## Quincy James (Jun 14, 2009)

Okay, it's here: 

I know it's not a lot bigger, but it's what I got 
Hopefully it's big enough?


----------



## Elle (Jun 14, 2009)

kittykactus said:


> Okay, it's here:
> 
> I know it's not a lot bigger, but it's what I got
> Hopefully it's big enough?



That's the same size image, just cropped. The text won't make through transparency, it's too small.  I'm sorry.


----------



## Quincy James (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay, thank you for your time


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Slideshow avy (If you can, In Order)_


----------



## Euraj (Jun 18, 2009)

Like such?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 19, 2009)

Perfect                          .


----------



## αce (Jun 19, 2009)

Ava. 150x150. Black Border. And if possible, at the bottom of the picture can you put the text "Taka" going horizontally across?



Umm. leave the same size.. I'll leave the sig up to you. Add a border or something. And add the text "Taka Sasuke" across the bottom horizontally.


I'll be sticking to this for a while.


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 19, 2009)

I guess I'll take this


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Taka Sasuke_


----------



## stavrakas (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey guys I just wanted to ask about the payment before I make a request, I just rep the user who will make it for me?


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 20, 2009)

stavrakas said:


> Hey guys I just wanted to ask about the payment before I make a request, I just rep the user who will make it for me?


Yes, that's correct.

I'll take this one as soon as the user gets back online and posts what they want.


----------



## stavrakas (Jun 20, 2009)

Ok, I have 2 requests, I will make the first now and the second after 2 days, as are the rules.

First one: It's an avatar and I need it for some online-text-game, it must be maximum 100x100 and 25kb in size. Also, it must be in .gif format. Let me know if it can be done or not


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 20, 2009)

stavrakas said:


> Ok, I have 2 requests, I will make the first now and the second after 2 days, as are the rules.
> 
> First one: It's an avatar and I need it for some online-text-game, it must be maximum 100x100 and 25kb in size. Also, it must be in .gif format. Let me know if it can be done or not


I'm not sure if we do jobs for other websites, you'll have to wait.

In the meantime, if your other request is for this forum I'd be more than happy to do it.


----------



## stavrakas (Jun 20, 2009)

Ok, on with my 2nd request then, this is for the forums here yeah 

I need an avatar (maximum normal size allowed) of this: 



Oh, and please remove the black line above and under the picture


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 20, 2009)

stavrakas said:


> Ok, on with my 2nd request then, this is for the forums here yeah
> 
> I need an avatar (maximum normal size allowed) of this:
> 
> ...


This I can do. 

I'll get right on it.


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 20, 2009)

I made you two different avatars, a signature, and edited the black lines out of the stock.





Enjoy.


----------



## stavrakas (Jun 20, 2009)

Thx so much!!! It looks great


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 20, 2009)

Stock

Can I have a set please? 150x150 around the White Wolf's face and the sig to be trans'd! Thanks <3


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 20, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Stock
> 
> Can I have a set please? 150x150 around the White Wolf's face and the sig to be trans'd! Thanks <3


I'll take this one too.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh ok, thanks


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 20, 2009)

I made you four avatars with border variations, and two signatures because the orbs were very difficult to make transparent and didn't come out looking that good.


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks Undaunted, I love it pek Rep and Cred coming your way . <33


----------



## Raider90 (Jun 21, 2009)

Okay here's the go can I please get a transparency on this pic and within sig limits.
Ava of his face naturally.


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 21, 2009)

Raider90 said:


> Okay here's the go can I please get a transparency on this pic and within sig limits.
> Ava of his face naturally.


Sorry, but you do not have the required amount of posts to make requests.



Euraj said:


> R U L E S
> ☯- To make a request, you must have at least one hundred posts under your name. This is to guarantee your legitimacy as a regular forum member.


----------



## Raider90 (Jun 21, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Sorry, but you do not have the required amount of posts to make requests.



awwwwww that sucks. Have to get my posts up. Time to spam!!!


----------



## Hiruzen (Jun 21, 2009)

dotted border avatar around each of the faces (around 150x150)

Dotted border sig about 450x450


----------



## Elle (Jun 21, 2009)

Hiruzen said:


> dotted border avatar around each of the faces (around 150x150)
> 
> Dotted border sig about 450x450



Got this one.


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jun 21, 2009)

If it's not too much trouble I have two Avatars that I'd like to be made.

The first: 
*Spoiler*: __ 





For this one, All I ask for is a 1px White Border and then a Dark Blue dotted Border to go around it.

Size: 125x125 and may I also have a 150x150 copy for future Senior use? 






The second: 
*Spoiler*: __ 





All I need for this one is a 1 px Black Border. 150x200 in size if possible. 

There's no area I'd specifically want, so if some of the picture is lost then that's okay.





Thanks a whole hell of a lot.


----------



## Elle (Jun 21, 2009)

@ Hiruzen ~ Here you go XD


*Spoiler*: _Avas_


----------



## Euraj (Jun 21, 2009)

Gymno
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jun 21, 2009)

Euraj said:


> Gymno
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks Euraj, they're perfect!


----------



## αce (Jun 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i39.tinypic.com/sfe6o5.jpg




Sig please.

Yeah, whoever does this, just make it look epic. I'm not really to picky about size and borders and stuff.

Thanks in adavance.


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 23, 2009)

Got this one.

EDIT: I made several different versions with the stock you provided, enjoy. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## αce (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.bleachportal.net/fanart/artwork/1161215821_Aizen%202.jpg

Sig of aizen. 400x400. transparent background.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 25, 2009)

Got this one.

Done, with some difficulty.


----------



## αce (Jun 25, 2009)

omg it's wonderful. Thanks undauntedpek

Will rep when I can.


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 28, 2009)

SakuraUchiha09 said:


> Could you do a set with something like this?


You need 100 posts to request here, sorry.

Please edit and disable your sig from that post, thanks.


----------



## Quincy James (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello, I'm back again 

I would like a transparency of this image, just around Kittan, and in sig size. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 30, 2009)

I guess I'll take this, since no one else has.


----------



## Hiruzen (Jun 30, 2009)

450x450 sig

150x150 Avatar

Black borders, straight corners.... all that stuff


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 30, 2009)

Finished your requests, kittykactus and Hiruzen.



*Spoiler*: _Hiruzen_


----------



## Euraj (Jun 30, 2009)

Sure.

First, get that outrageous sig off my page.


----------



## i7DeadlySins (Jun 30, 2009)

I would like an avy and sig such as yours with the yugioh and the kind of splash paint for backround 

Can you also write the name Malevolent on it in like the bottom please :3 thanks 

I want it similar to yours and uhh thanks


-- forgot to turn off sig again lol


----------



## Euraj (Jun 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Quincy James (Jun 30, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> Finished your requests, kittykactus and Hiruzen.
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Hiruzen_




Lovely, thank you very much! I love it!


----------



## Skittles? (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey there.. 
I would like to have this image trasparent, in a way so, only the two of them appear, if it's possible..

I'm not sure about the size, since I don't know the proper size for it.. sorry :/

thank you in advance


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 1, 2009)

I've got this.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 1, 2009)

It's finished, and I included an avatar as well.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Skittles? (Jul 1, 2009)

Thank you so much 
perfect!


----------



## MSAL (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey, can you guys actually merge pictures together to make a sig?


----------



## MSAL (Jul 1, 2009)

ok i was wondering if i could put the following two pics together as transparencies, with the phrase "An eye for an eye" fit in, maybe inbetween the characters, or just above (whicheve is easier). I would like it done 500 x 400 if thats possible. Thanks!
Oh, will i have to turn my sig off soon?


----------



## Euraj (Jul 1, 2009)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> ok i was wondering if i could put the following two pics together as transparencies, with the phrase "An eye for an eye" fit in, maybe inbetween the characters, or just above (whicheve is easier). I would like it done 500 x 400 if thats possible. Thanks!
> Oh, will i have to turn my sig off soon?


It'll be ready in just a moment.

EDIT


----------



## MSAL (Jul 1, 2009)

Tht is excellent! Thanks very much!


----------



## Euraj (Jul 1, 2009)

No problem. Make sure you leave your sigs off, guys.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey, back again already. Was wondering if i could have a transparency of the following pic, with the words "Destiny's warrior - Naoto Fuyumine" written in. 

size: well i want the width kept the same, but the height i would like 450 please.

Thanks in advance!



p.s sorry bout link, wouldnt let me put in pic.


----------



## Euraj (Jul 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MSAL (Jul 2, 2009)

Excellent..Once again a work of genius. U have my gratitude, Thanks!


----------



## αce (Jul 2, 2009)

Sig of Shinji. Transparent background. 400x400.

Ava 150x150 around the face. Black border.


----------



## Elle (Jul 2, 2009)

^_^ Got it.

Here you go ~

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Euraj (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey, dude. You have to wait two days to make another request.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey im back for last time..sorry! I had the following set recently done for me which i think was brill.



I was wondering if i could have the following text, placed on the left of the pic (not on it) as displayed:
A blade that does not fear anyone,
holding a grudge for a wound that nobody shares.
She, is also a stray dog.

If possible the text a little bigger, in script font or something showy and legible, as long as it stays within the sig limits lol. If any of this is possible of course!

Thanks very much!!!!


----------



## Euraj (Jul 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 







 The second version has an overlay of the render to make it slightly brighter.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice! Thanks as usual..good job!


----------



## αce (Jul 7, 2009)

Set please.

Avatar 150 x150 around Naruto's face. Rounded corners. Black Border.

Sig. 400x400. Edit out Sakura and leave Naruto. Transparent background if possible.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Elle (Jul 7, 2009)

^_^ Taka Sasuke ~ You need to rep first please before making another request XD


----------



## αce (Jul 7, 2009)

Repped


----------



## Elle (Jul 7, 2009)

^_^ Thanks

Got your latest request above XD.


----------



## Elle (Jul 8, 2009)

Here you go ~ 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Set_ 




Text: Dream, America dream,
I can't even sleep
From the lights early dawn
Scream, America scream
Believe what you see from heroes and cons?


----------



## Euraj (Jul 8, 2009)

I got ya. Just a moment...

EDIT: 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 8, 2009)

What about the text?


----------



## Euraj (Jul 8, 2009)

Sorry. Didn't see that part since they were under the pic.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi, I really liked the service here(nice people and fast work), so I'm back.

I'd like a set out of this pic:


Avy:150x150, curved edges
Sig matter, curved edges
Color: green or red
Words:I love the Asian-type words you guys put on there, so could you put my name like that on the set? 

I really appreciate it.


----------



## Elle (Jul 8, 2009)

Heya Shaunta   I've got your request XD.  Not sure what you mean by Asian-type words?  We have the Prodigium Shop insignias [we're supposed] to put on the sig and ava but not aware of a [font].  Also did you mean you want the artwork to be 'tinted' green or red? Please clarify what you'd like.  Thanks!


----------



## Euraj (Jul 8, 2009)

I think she means the font _Sumdumgoi Ultra-Light_. I did the set at church and I could go ahead and take care of the text too, if you don't mind.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi, Courtney. You get to do my request? Cool.



Euraj said:


> *Spoiler*: __


The Asian-type words/font I was talking about are on these pics. They're really cool-looking.

Yeah, you were right about the tinting, too. You can tint it either one of those colors.

Thank you!


----------



## Elle (Jul 8, 2009)

^_^ Please go right ahead Euraj - looking forward to seeing what she means.  I'll leave the set to you XD.

@ Shaunta ~ will let Euraj take this one as he has the font you're looking for .  Would love to take yours next time though X33.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jul 8, 2009)

Okay. Thanks, guys.


----------



## Euraj (Jul 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jul 8, 2009)

Damn, you guys _are _fast!:amazed Thank you, Euraj!

What's that behind Aizen in your avy? Could you add something like that to mine?


----------



## Euraj (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh, it's actually the same C4D that I used in your signature. I would have to render it first, but sure.

EDIT: What about this?


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes, that's cool. You  guys are awesome!


----------



## Khanman7 (Jul 9, 2009)

I would like a GIF of Shinji Hirako donning his hollow mask

Link: Link removed
Type:Avatar
Length: 8:02 - 8:04
Size: As big as it can go without it going over the limits of an avatar.
Border: Black and White.

Please and thank you.


----------



## Maximo (Jul 9, 2009)

Hello, my first entry in your shop so Im kinda excited about the result already so anyway here goes my request ...

I would like a signature out of these stocks :


​
Obviously, I want Konoha in the background. There should be my name as well, Damon Max. I really wish you could somehow blend those 2 pics together so it looks OK and most of all awesome. The rest is up to you, whatever effects, border, brushes or even renders if you like - its up to you obviously.

The size should be 300x300 pixels.

Let me know when you start pls ?


----------



## Euraj (Jul 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



How is this?


----------



## Maximo (Jul 10, 2009)

*uh oh*



Euraj said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> How is this?





Well, its not what I excpected . First of all, my Kakashi-look-alike is barely visible and second of all you got the name wrong - its Damon Max not Demon Maxx, lol. I like the font though, but not the border. Sorry for the hard critics but I really expected more from the famous Prodigium shop. 

Dont bother with the request anymore, Im dropping it, better do it myself I guess. Sorry but thanks for for the effort anyway. 

Maybe next time.


----------



## Skittles? (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey guys.. I'm back...
I would like a sig of this picture:

Transparent, please..  
Size: 400x400
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Euraj (Jul 17, 2009)

Just to let you know, the sig is going to blurry since the stock is smaller than the size you request.

Your sig is on, by the way.


----------



## Skittles? (Jul 17, 2009)

Is it? I turned it off :| 

Well, do you have any suggestions? :\


----------



## Euraj (Jul 17, 2009)

Are you sure? Are you doing this:  Of course, I can do the request anyway if that's what you want, but I would suggest always going for large stocks when making a sig. (Or submitting a request for a sig.)


----------



## Skittles? (Jul 17, 2009)

Omg I'm so sorry.. I've been here for some time, but I never figured that out, as dumb as that might sound.
Since photobucket reduces the size, may I provide the link instead?


----------



## Euraj (Jul 17, 2009)

If the link is from PB, it'll still be smaller. Tinypic has the loosest restrictions when it comes to pic reduction. 

Do what you want though, since you're the customer.


----------



## Skittles? (Jul 17, 2009)

omfg...
but this one might be too big y'know..​


----------



## Euraj (Jul 17, 2009)

No, this is great. Larger pics are easier to trans too. 

I'll have this done in a few minutes.


----------



## Skittles? (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Euraj (Jul 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 







 And just the render, if you want it for future use.


----------



## Skittles? (Jul 17, 2009)

love it. thank you so much, I shall come back


----------



## Quincy James (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello, I'm looking for a transparency of this image. There's nothing particular I'd like done to it otherwise.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 2, 2009)

Greetings all, I has a request!

Using this stock.....

Could I have 450 height sig and 150 x 150 avi? The only must haves is that it says "Macho Madness" and "Ooooooh yeaaaahh!" written in it. If it's not enough room for both then just the Macho Madness will do. I have no specifics about the designs, just as long as it uses the same colors he's wearing. So yeah, go nuts

Please PM me if I've forgotten anything.


----------



## Elle (Aug 2, 2009)

Quincy James said:


> Hello, I'm looking for a transparency of this image. There's nothing particular I'd like done to it otherwise.



This will be done very shortly.


----------



## Elle (Aug 2, 2009)

@Quincy James ~ Here you go ~ leave me a VM if you want it resized.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Elle (Aug 2, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Greetings all, I has a request!
> 
> Using this stock.....
> 
> ...



Will have this done shortly.


----------



## Elle (Aug 2, 2009)

Chaos Ghost ~


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 2, 2009)

Elle said:


> Chaos Ghost ~
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





THANKS!!!


----------



## Skittles? (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey there..
I wanted this image 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 [Suppiido-Fansubs]​_Dragon​_Ball​_Kai​_017​_[3CE94C3E].avi 


 with rounded borders, and some efects, as you think it'll suit better please..

Size: 450x450
Avy: 150x150 (rounded borders as well)

Thank you in advance


----------



## Porcelain (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd like to request a set please.



Rounded borders on the sig, but not on the avatar, somewhere on the sig could you write, "Baby Nnoitra is so cute"...?


----------



## Undaunted (Aug 2, 2009)

I'll take both requests.


----------



## Quincy James (Aug 2, 2009)

Elle said:


> @Quincy James ~ Here you go ~ leave me a VM if you want it resized.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks so much! I really appreciate this.


----------



## Undaunted (Aug 5, 2009)

I finished StupidSkittles's request but I won't be able to do Fujioka's, can someone else take it?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Skittles? (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Undaunted, for the time spent  the set and avys are awesome.
I shall rep you later for I must spread some reps first :/


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Aug 17, 2009)

*Hello awesome prodigium shop guys and gals*

I would like to request this image into a 600 x 300 sig and an avy.  

MEL001


----------



## Euraj (Aug 17, 2009)

*Rokudaime Sennin*
*Spoiler*: __ 









 Make sure you turn your sig off when you make a request.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Aug 17, 2009)

awesome work euraj, i'll remember to do that next time, thank you very much


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 17, 2009)

Would someone here be willing to make me a banner for my thread? Or this a sig only type shop?


----------



## Euraj (Aug 17, 2009)

You'll have to provide the stocks, of course.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 17, 2009)

Cool



Size wise, I gues should be the size of the average thread banner I guess.

Feel free to add any designs and colors you want, just so long as the text "Pro Wrestling Dump" is clear and visible.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Euraj (Aug 18, 2009)

*Chaos Ghost*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 18, 2009)

Euraj said:


> *Chaos Ghost*
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks bunches, I'm sure I'll be back for more banner/sigs soon. Oh, I credited you in the thread btw


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Aug 18, 2009)

Euraj said:


> *Rokudaime Sennin*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



euraj, could you plz do me another favor.  I like the work you did there, but could you plz keep the pic as close as possible to the original, cause I really liked AMT's coloring.  But I do want the snow effects.  Thanks.

oh yea, also I owe you a rep or 2, but it says to spread it around before i can give it to you again, i'll keep trying.


----------



## Euraj (Aug 18, 2009)

Rokudaime Sennin said:


> euraj, could you plz do me another favor.  I like the work you did there, but could you plz keep the pic as close as possible to the original, cause I really liked AMT's coloring.  But I do want the snow effects.  Thanks.
> 
> oh yea, also I owe you a rep or 2, but it says to spread it around before i can give it to you again, i'll keep trying.


Since the original edit has been deleted, I'll have to make the sig again from scratch. Before we started, Athena and I decided we wouldn't let anyone request again before they paid for the first, so one of us will remake your sig when you've paid for the first one. 

You only have to rep ten people before you can give rep to the same person again.


----------



## Euraj (Aug 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Aug 19, 2009)

Euraj said:


> *Spoiler*: __



awesome, love it.  thank you very much. I owe you another rep, will try to get that in next 2 days.  this shop rocks.


----------



## Euraj (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks. Prodigium rox. Tell all your friends.


----------



## -ScRaTcH- (Aug 19, 2009)

*Can i make a wallpaper request in this thread?*


----------



## Euraj (Aug 19, 2009)

Sure. We'll do the best we can do, as always.


----------



## -ScRaTcH- (Aug 20, 2009)

*Cool.Here's the Pic.

i like The picture but i dont like the Background. I would want something more dark and exciting. I am currently using this
 But i dodnt like it because thats the fake beast rider. Also if you could lose the ign watermark it would be awesome. I would like a background similar to the second pic. You could put Beast Rider instead of "gears of war 2". Thanks in advance hope it wasnt too much to ask. 1920 x 1200 res.*


----------



## Euraj (Aug 20, 2009)

That watermark is virtually impossible to get rid of for normal people unless it's not placed over the main part of the stock. So, I used a blurred border to fade over most of it. This was the result of a challenging request.


----------



## -ScRaTcH- (Aug 20, 2009)

* Its perfect can you get it to this res?2048*1152 this is my max screen res. + reps.*


----------



## Euraj (Aug 20, 2009)

That res sorta squashed it. So, I uploaded one with the 1200 too.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 21, 2009)

Euraj, I really loved the banners you made for my thread. Is it possible that you could make another set of the same size using this??


*Spoiler*: __ 



Middle Picture please. If it's too small I can find something bigger.



Like before, do whatever makes you feel good design wise, so long as it clearly says Pro Wrestling Dump.

Also, did I rep you for the last one? If not please let me know so I can rep you right away.

If you can do this I'd be so thankful


----------



## Euraj (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah, you paid for it. 

Do you want me to keep the "Kevin Nash" part in?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 21, 2009)

Euraj said:


> Yeah, you paid for it.
> 
> Do you want me to keep the "Kevin Nash" part in?



Naw, no need for it.


----------



## Euraj (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 21, 2009)

Aw, violently awesome. Much reps. Expect another visit soon


----------



## -ScRaTcH- (Aug 21, 2009)

*Thanks thanks.*


----------



## αce (Aug 23, 2009)

Since this is the most epic shop, I thought I'd make a request

Ok, sig of the team. 400x300. Rounded edges.(If Euraj does this, just make it any size you would use. Your Naruto sig is a good size)

Avatar 150x150 around Sasuke's face. Dotted border.


Thanks in advance


----------



## Elle (Aug 23, 2009)

^_^ Can't see the image


----------



## Undaunted (Aug 23, 2009)

Rehosted it for your benefit, Elle.



Good morning.


----------



## Elle (Aug 23, 2009)

^_^ Thanks, can actually see both now .  Images and certain smiley .gifs have been acting funny [not showing] sometimes since I upgraded to the latest version of Firefox .

Working on Ace's request.


----------



## αce (Aug 23, 2009)

Yea, I'm on firefox now, it's being a bitch sometimes.


----------



## Elle (Aug 23, 2009)

For Ace ~


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## αce (Aug 23, 2009)

Epicness.

Will rep you when 24 hours is up.


----------



## Hiruzen (Aug 24, 2009)

400x400 sig

150x150 avatar around Lion-O (main cats) face 

Straight square picts w/ dotted border on sig. 

Much appreciated


----------



## Elle (Aug 24, 2009)

^_^ Got this one.


----------



## Elle (Aug 24, 2009)

For Hiruzen ~


*Spoiler*: __ 







Sorry I couldn't make it square as requested without losing an awkward part of the pic.


----------



## Bart (Aug 28, 2009)

I was wondering could something be done with this, Euraj. Possibly 150 x 150 or 150 x 200.



Many thanks


----------



## Euraj (Aug 28, 2009)

There wasn't really a whole lot that could be done to it. It's big, but isn't much to work with. The plainness makes most of the effects I usually use look garish. 
*Spoiler*: __ 







I used the color scheme you already had and just added my border to it. In the second one, I took a risk and used a few GIMP brushes.


----------



## Hiruzen (Sep 2, 2009)

450x450 sig

150x150 avy around He man's face


----------



## Elle (Sep 2, 2009)

^_^ Got this one ~ though no way to make a square sig with panoramic stock.


----------



## Elle (Sep 2, 2009)

For Hiruzen ~


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hiruzen (Sep 2, 2009)

Elle said:


> For Hiruzen ~
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks. I have to spread more rep around before giving it to you again


----------



## Elle (Sep 2, 2009)

lol ok - spread away... and please turn your sig off ^_^


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 2, 2009)

Hay gaiz, new set time!





Size: as big as as possible

Design: I leave it up to the sig maker to determine the design, of the set. If it's possible to fit both pics into the sig(just the part of her. Not the speech bubbles or the title of the comic and such), then awesome. If not, then I'd like the first one for the sig and the second one for the avi. 

Text: Just so long as it says "Boo Cat" somewhere I dont care

Please lemme know if I'm forgeting anything. Hope I'm not being too picky


----------



## Euraj (Sep 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 3, 2009)

Euraj said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Awesome awesome yes yes!!!

Rep is a coming your way


----------



## Hiruzen (Sep 8, 2009)

Back again



450x450 sig 

150x150 avatar around George Clooney's face

Spice it up too. I don't care how


----------



## Euraj (Sep 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 







EDIT: Av'd the incorrect character.


----------



## αce (Sep 10, 2009)

Back

Ava 150x150 around the face. Rounded corners. Dotted border.


----------



## Elle (Sep 10, 2009)

^_^ Got this one


----------



## Elle (Sep 10, 2009)

For Ace ~

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Euraj (Sep 18, 2009)

I'll give you the other when you fill that debt then.


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 18, 2009)

A *Senior* Set since the ava will be resized.



A solid than dotted border please.

Its my first time here so I hope it will be good


----------



## Elle (Sep 18, 2009)

For VampireKnights


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## AppleChan (Sep 19, 2009)

Banner Request.



Go crazy with it. I just want the words: The Uke Sasuke FC to appear on it.

Thanks. pek


----------



## Euraj (Sep 19, 2009)

Delivery


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Sep 19, 2009)

avi plz
Link removed
rounded border
thanks


----------



## AppleChan (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Euraj (Sep 19, 2009)

*Naruto Uzumaki* 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 19, 2009)

Elle said:


> For VampireKnights
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Awesome. I will frequent here often now. Thx alot


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks alot man


----------



## αce (Sep 19, 2009)

Is it possible to make the blue sasuke part a 150x150 avatar?

If so, please do with dotted border.


----------



## Ito (Sep 19, 2009)

Colorful and kind of dirty looking, please. Your previous work is great.

Oh, and 125 x 125.


----------



## Euraj (Sep 19, 2009)

*Ace*
*Spoiler*: __ 









You don't meet the postcount requirement, Nopins.


----------



## Ito (Sep 19, 2009)

Aw, damn.


----------



## Quincy James (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi! I'd like a transparency of this image, with all the text and little notes, please.


----------



## Elle (Sep 20, 2009)

For Quincy James:


----------



## Quincy James (Sep 20, 2009)

Tankoo, Elle.


----------



## Elle (Sep 20, 2009)

You're welcome XD.

Please turn off your sig.


----------



## αce (Sep 21, 2009)

150x150 avatar around the upper part of her body. Or just face, if that's too hard.

400heightx300 width sig of the girl. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Euraj (Sep 21, 2009)

Yo. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 22, 2009)

A *Senior* Set please since the ava will be resized.

this

Love your previous work. I said I will frequent here so I am back again


----------



## Athena Citra (Sep 22, 2009)

VampireKnights
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 23, 2009)

Athena Citra said:


> VampireKnights
> *Spoiler*: __


Wow. Awesome again. Ty


----------



## Mar Azul (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey! Set request, pls.

*Senior size*



*Sig*: Round edges. Very simple effects, if any. You decide what looks best. 
*Avy*: Can it be of both them from the waist up. You decide which angle would look best.

Thanks!


----------



## Athena Citra (Sep 23, 2009)

Mar Azul
*Spoiler*: __ 









In the situation you feel distraught about that avatar:





 Enjoy.


----------



## Mar Azul (Sep 24, 2009)

^I love it. Thanks!


----------



## Quincy James (Sep 26, 2009)

Hallo! I'd like a signature size of the following image, transparent with the extra text and blue bars taken out -- and I'd like Shinji taken out. I think he looks like a twat in this picture.


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 26, 2009)

A *Senior* Set

THIS


----------



## Hiruzen (Sep 27, 2009)

150x150 avatar around face

450x450 sig


----------



## Elle (Sep 27, 2009)

For Quincy James ~


----------



## Elle (Sep 28, 2009)

For VampireKnights ~


----------



## Elle (Sep 28, 2009)

For Hiruzen ~


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## -Shen- (Sep 28, 2009)

Elle said:


> For VampireKnights ~


Wheres my ava  ? I asked for a set


----------



## Elle (Sep 28, 2009)

^_^ Sorry about that... it was late.  Here you go ~


----------



## Hiruzen (Sep 28, 2009)

Sorry, gotta spread more rep first.  But I'll be sure to rep you in time


----------



## Elle (Sep 28, 2009)

^_^ That's fine XD.


----------



## Quincy James (Sep 28, 2009)

Elle said:


> For Quincy James ~



Thanks Elle 

But... could I get someone to edit out Hitsugaya for me too? I'm so sorry, I forgot to ask


----------



## Elle (Sep 28, 2009)

^_^  


 Sure - np I'll do that now XD.


----------



## Elle (Sep 28, 2009)

For Quincy James ~


----------



## Quincy James (Sep 29, 2009)

Elle said:


> For Quincy James ~



Thanks so much, Elle! So sorry I had to bother you again


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 4, 2009)

It's that time of the month

Size: As big as possible. 

Stock
Using this picture of him......

*Spoiler*: __ 







 And this text.....


Ok, let's see if I can get this to make any sense. I'd like the text from that second pic to be kinda faded into the background of the sig with the pic of him from the first on the forefront. Color wise, green and black please. Anything else you wanna throw in, have at it

As for the avatar.....



If it's at all possible to crop of the words and logos from this so that it's just his face and the arrow on it, then that'd be amazing. If not, please let me know so that I can find something more usable.

If there's anything I'm forgetting please let me know.


----------



## Hiruzen (Oct 6, 2009)

150x150 around face

400x400 sig w/ dotted border

Make it flashy (i dont care how )


----------



## Euraj (Oct 6, 2009)

Yo. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Elle (Oct 9, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> It's that time of the month
> 
> Size: As big as possible.
> 
> ...




Sorry - we seemed to have missed this one.  Working on it now.


----------



## Elle (Oct 9, 2009)

For Chaos Ghost ~


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 10, 2009)

Elle said:


> For Chaos Ghost ~
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



This is perfect


----------



## Hiruzen (Oct 13, 2009)

450x450 sig, dotted border

150x150 avatar around Kurt Cobain's face


----------



## Euraj (Oct 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Yes? No?


----------



## Hiruzen (Oct 14, 2009)

Euraj said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes 

But I have to spread more rep around first . I'll be sure to rep you when I can


----------



## Hiruzen (Oct 25, 2009)

150x150 avatar around each of Ichigo, Renji's and Hitsugayas faces

450x450 dotted border sig.

Make it flashy somehow. I dont care how.


----------



## Quincy James (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello again 

Requesting another transparency... I'd also like the contrast up a bit so their expressions are more visible. No other effects, please.


----------



## Euraj (Oct 26, 2009)

There.


----------



## Quincy James (Oct 26, 2009)

Lovely, thanks


----------



## Hiruzen (Oct 27, 2009)

Was I skipped


----------



## Euraj (Oct 28, 2009)

Hiruzen said:


> Was I skipped


I must be getting senile. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hiruzen (Nov 3, 2009)

Another Nirvana request

As usual 450x450 dotted border sig

150x150 avatar around Kurt's face

Make it interesting


----------



## Euraj (Nov 3, 2009)

You really like these guys, huh? 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Quincy James (Nov 11, 2009)

I'd like a set including the three gents on the left, please. Any effects you like.


----------



## Euraj (Nov 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hiruzen (Dec 5, 2009)

Its been over a month since I've had this set 

New request

*Spoiler*: __ 








450x450 sig

150x150 avatar around green dragons face

Dotted border appreciated


----------



## Elle (Dec 6, 2009)

^_^ Got this Hiruzen XD


----------



## Laex (Dec 6, 2009)

Courtney works at a shop?  yes im slow


This means i require a set 

Stock: 

Senior size, and make the sig a bit smaller than the stock 

Just make it colorful and pretty courtney :3 try to keep it blue-ish?


----------



## Elle (Dec 6, 2009)

^_ ^  You found me  lol though you could just ask directly anyway silly , and I see some 'Lily' .  Always a pleasure to work with her art.  I'll probably get to yours tomorrow.


----------



## Laex (Dec 6, 2009)

Elle said:


> ^_ ^  You found me  lol though you could just ask directly anyway silly , and I see some 'Lily' .  Always a pleasure to work with her art.  I'll probably get to yours tomorrow.



yes but being in a shop just makes it more special and intresting


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 6, 2009)

Closed by request of owner for now.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 30, 2009)

reopened                                      .


----------



## Damaris (Jan 2, 2010)

size: senior set
request: trans'd with effects added. i'd like the kanji to be omitted.
thank: you!


----------



## Euraj (Jan 2, 2010)

*Tsundere:*
*Spoiler*: __ 







If there's anything you'd like changed, just let me know.


----------



## Damaris (Jan 2, 2010)

Euraj said:


> *Tsundere:*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful, thank you. pek

I'll rep you as soon as I'm able.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## Euraj (Jan 3, 2010)

Good too see we can rely on the same customers. 

*St. Jimmy:*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sunako (Jan 3, 2010)

Set please.


----------



## Euraj (Jan 3, 2010)

*December:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 







 What do you think?


----------



## Sunako (Jan 5, 2010)

Pretty.


----------



## Euraj (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## Athena Citra (Jan 9, 2010)

Make it tasteful.


----------



## Euraj (Jan 9, 2010)

*Athena Citra:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Does this please thee?


----------



## Athena Citra (Jan 10, 2010)

It's wonderful. Thank you.


----------



## Kuro (Jan 12, 2010)

Raj', could you make me a set out of this?

You already know my style.

And also, if you could add a phrase, a somewhat dark one, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Euraj (Jan 13, 2010)

*Kuro:*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Anarch (Jan 13, 2010)

Requesting set



remove the text(House MD and Fox) from it and add the word Anarchist somewhere.
rest is up to you,work your magic.
junior size ava and sig.

thanks in advance


----------



## Euraj (Jan 13, 2010)

*Starrk:*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Anarch (Jan 13, 2010)

Euraj said:


> *Starrk:*
> *Spoiler*: __



beautiful   thanks  .


----------



## Euraj (Jan 13, 2010)

It was a pleasure. Glad you like it.


----------



## Kuro (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you, 'raj.I like it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 14, 2010)

A request!

Can I have a sig using this as stock?



Size: Big as is legally allowed.
Design: Do whatever you want to it, so long as it has "Sevendust" on it and possibly the symbol seen here

*Spoiler*: __ 






 Though the symbol in the sig isn't needed, it's just if you can get it in there without it looking trashy and cluttered. 

As for the avi......

*Spoiler*: __ 








If I could get this cropped down to size, and _maybe_ if it's not too much trouble have the blood in the picture palette swapped to be purple. If its too much, then a simple smaller version of the logo will do.

Please lemme if I'm being too picky or if you have any questions


----------



## Euraj (Jan 14, 2010)

*Chaos Ghost:*
*Spoiler*: __ 









 I usually do better when I'm given full control over the product, but there's nothing wrong with being specific.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jan 14, 2010)

Euraj said:


> *Chaos Ghost:*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



That's f'n wonderful man! Now I just gotta debate which one imma use:33

Thanks a bunch dude!


----------



## Euraj (Jan 14, 2010)

No prob, yo. Sevendust is boss.


----------



## Hiruzen (Jan 14, 2010)

150x150 avatar on face



450x450 rounded border sig that says Hiruzen on the bottom 



Make them colorful please


----------



## Euraj (Jan 14, 2010)

*Hiruzen:* 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 15, 2010)

Why hallo thar, long time since we had a chat.

I'd like to request an avatar, senior size 150x15

Stock: 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Euraj (Jan 15, 2010)

Witness my true power, Vae: 
*Spoiler*: __ 





It's just an av, but you know what I mean.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 15, 2010)

Why thank youuu, Euraj  We need to talk more


----------



## Euraj (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey, get on MSN if you want to.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm ALWAYS on MSN


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## Euraj (Jan 16, 2010)

*St. Jimmy:*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 16, 2010)

Sig and avy set request:



I'd like all blue color in the pic to be changed to red and would like the whole pic to be more overall red/black themed with effects and all. I'd like a dotted border on both sig and avy. Also, text that says, "Huntress, DarkAngelSakura" and "Fanart by Ninjatic" (or just leave the initials already on the pic). 

Thanks alot!


----------



## Euraj (Jan 17, 2010)

Sorry about that wait, *DarkAngelSakura* 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Love. (Jan 17, 2010)

One set please.


Work your magic 

Do anything you feel would look good on it.


----------



## Euraj (Jan 17, 2010)

*Reuben Chan:*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kuro (Jan 19, 2010)

Raj', I have a .."special"? request for ya'. I would like a set, but, this time, the stock is up to you. Choose the character (from anywhere you want) you relate me with the most. And make a set out of that. 

Can't say anything more, you know my style so you'll know what effects to put on it, colors, etc.


----------



## Mihael (Jan 19, 2010)

Set request 



Just remove the text from the image and do whatever you like.


----------



## Euraj (Jan 20, 2010)

Why now?

Unfortunately, my base computer crashed, so I won't be able to do any sets at the moment. Whenever I get it fixed, I'll be sure to send you all your requests, as long as you still want them.


----------



## Hiruzen (Jan 25, 2010)

450x450 sig saying Hiruzen somwhere



150x150 avatar 



Make it colorful with straight borders plz


----------



## Euraj (Jan 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 







You likes the cats, I see.


----------



## Euraj (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a stable computer working for me now. I don't have access to all my old brushes, but I'm still prepared for good business.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## Euraj (Jan 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## gon66 (Feb 2, 2010)

As usual 450x450 dotted border sig

150x150 avatar around Kurt's face


----------



## Euraj (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey, did you read the first post, mate?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 5, 2010)

Text (Needs to be on the sig): 
And Shepherds we shall be, for Thee my lord for Thee.
Power hath descended forth from Thy hand,
that our feet may swiftly carry out Thy command.
So we shall flow a river forth to Thee,
and teeming with souls shall it ever be.
In Nomine Patris, et Filii, et Spiritus Sancti.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello there! 

Request: set

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 








150x150 avatar, and perhaps a senior one?  I may still plan to use it when I reach 1,000 posts.

Please and thank you.


----------



## Euraj (Feb 5, 2010)

*Jimmy:*
*Spoiler*: __ 







 *Aira:*
*Spoiler*: __ 









 Upload a 150x150, and it will resize itself based on your status when you upload it. I hope you guys like the results.


----------



## Alan34 (Feb 21, 2010)

i can do here sig?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Slideshow avy_ 




Just the four pics in the first row on the left for the avy


----------



## Euraj (Feb 22, 2010)

*St. Jimmy:*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 22, 2010)

Can you make the avy 150x150 if its possible?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 22, 2010)

Ill continue to use the smaller one... Thank you though


----------



## Hiruzen (Feb 24, 2010)

150x150 avatar around Dexter Holland's (one sitting down w/ sunglasses) face

450x450 sig

Solid borders plz


----------



## Euraj (Feb 24, 2010)

I'll tell ya' what: Turn your sig off, and you'll have your request waiting for you.


----------



## Hiruzen (Feb 24, 2010)

Oops 

I turned it off now


----------



## Euraj (Feb 24, 2010)

Hiruzen said:


> Oops
> 
> I turned it off now


Sweet. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yagura (Mar 6, 2010)

This is my first time Requesting a Sig or Ava before 
*Sig:*


*Ava:*


 I would appreciate it.


----------



## Euraj (Mar 7, 2010)

Yagura, our protocal requires you have one hundred posts before you make a request. This is to make sure we're receiving requests from legitimate accounts. Since you're pretty close, I'll go ahead and finish this request and give it to you once you go over the one hundred benchmark. I hope this isn't bothersome for you.


----------



## Euraj (Mar 8, 2010)

Yagura said:


> This is my first time Requesting a Sig or Ava before
> *Sig:*
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chaos (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello ^^

I'd like to request a set of this



Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tegami (Mar 8, 2010)

^ I'll do it.


----------



## Tegami (Mar 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ChaosWeaver_


----------



## Yagura (Mar 8, 2010)

Euraj said:


> *Spoiler*: __




.......... OMFG!! it's fuckin Wonderful i love It!!! pek 



Thank you. I plan to use it once I've givin my current set a Good Run


----------



## Euraj (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you. Come back whenever you like, Yagura.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## Euraj (Mar 8, 2010)

*St. Jimmy:*
*Spoiler*: __ 







 Funny movie.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you           .


----------



## Kanai (Mar 8, 2010)

Set is desired pretty-pretty please. 
Just effects, and probably resize it so that it's smaller. 
I hope the quality is high enough... >_<


----------



## Euraj (Mar 8, 2010)

I'll handle it, Kanai. Just give me a few minutes.


----------



## Euraj (Mar 8, 2010)

Here you are. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Damaris (Mar 8, 2010)

set please. :33
nothing really in mind, except i would like some border variants if that's not too much trouble.


----------



## Euraj (Mar 8, 2010)

Will do. Would you like me to remove the white in the background?


----------



## Euraj (Mar 8, 2010)

Just did everything to save time, Damaris 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Damaris (Mar 8, 2010)

amazing, thanks


----------



## Chaos (Mar 9, 2010)

Vampire Freak said:


> *Spoiler*: _ChaosWeaver_



Thanks ^^ 

It's beautiful


----------



## Damaris (Mar 9, 2010)

sorry to come back so soon, but your work is the best.
i just want a simple sig transparency for this.
if you want to add effects, that's up to you.


----------



## Tegami (Mar 9, 2010)

^ I'm on it. (///.^)


----------



## Tegami (Mar 9, 2010)

If you need me to adjust anything, just ask.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 9, 2010)

Ooh, thanks. 

They look really nice.

Would it be okay if Euraj did a version as well?


----------



## Euraj (Mar 9, 2010)

Sure, after twenty-four hours. I might change the rule eventually, but two days before a second request is the time frame for now, Damaris.


----------



## Tegami (Mar 9, 2010)

It's funny, I don't feel offended 
You want a better trans? I didn't use the poly lasso thing, it was hard.


----------



## Damaris (Mar 9, 2010)

Euraj said:


> Sure, after twenty-four hours. I might change the rule eventually, but two days before a second request is the time frame for now, Damaris.



Mmkay, I'll wait.

Who is that in your avatar, by the way? They look familiar.


----------



## Euraj (Mar 9, 2010)

I'd give you the boot if you were that bloody sensitive anyway.  

The only issue I saw with yours is that they were small and didn't have a plain old render without effects. I don't have PS though, so I don't know what the heck to tell you about how to fix it.


----------



## Tegami (Mar 9, 2010)

>.> Sensitivity is a girls' quality >.>
Um, what do you mean by "plain old render"?


----------



## Euraj (Mar 9, 2010)

All of your renders have effects on them and there wasn't one that didn't it, is what I mean.


----------



## Tegami (Mar 9, 2010)

Uh, right.
-Sigh- I forgot to add one. >.> didn't do one actually. 
I think the trans itself was bad <.<


----------



## Hiruzen (Mar 9, 2010)

450x450 sig, regular borders

If you dont mind, I'd like two 150x150 avatars made. One around Ash and Pikachu and one around Blastoise.


----------



## Tegami (Mar 9, 2010)

Link is broken >.<
Give me the site's link? (///.^)


----------



## Euraj (Mar 9, 2010)

*Hiruzen:*
*Spoiler*: __ 













			
				Damaris said:
			
		

> Mmkay, I'll wait.
> 
> Who is that in your avatar, by the way? They look familiar.


It's a character from the Disgaea series.


----------



## kidhero1000 (Mar 10, 2010)

1:12- 1:19 Of the Sasuke Naruto battle please.

Sig with border.

Rep will be given.


----------



## Euraj (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't have the software to do that kind of request anymore. Sorry.


----------



## Quincy James (Mar 10, 2010)

Greetings mortals, it's been a while 

I'd like a transparent sig of 
please.


----------



## Euraj (Mar 10, 2010)

Mortal? No u! 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Quincy James (Mar 10, 2010)

No u 

Ish lovely, thanks very much pek


----------



## Damaris (Mar 10, 2010)

Damaris said:


> sorry to come back so soon, but your work is the best.
> i just want a simple sig transparency for this.
> if you want to add effects, that's up to you.





Damaris said:


> Would it be okay if Euraj did a version as well?





Euraj said:


> Sure, after twenty-four hours. I might change the rule eventually, but two days before a second request is the time frame for now, Damaris.



You said twenty four hours, and it's been over that...sorry for bumping this if I misunderstood or miscalculated the time.


----------



## Euraj (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't think it has been two days from your first one, technically, but I don't care. I'll knock it out. I'm about to update the rules anyway since I'm adding new people.

EDIT: 
*Spoiler*: __ 







And a little layer trick I just learned from one of my old workers...


----------



## Kanai (Mar 11, 2010)

Euraj said:


> Here you are.
> *Spoiler*: __



OMG! TY SO FREAKING MUCH!    

+rep AND MUCH LOVES!


----------



## Euraj (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm glad you liked it. Stop by any time.


----------



## Athena Citra (Mar 12, 2010)

Make me a set. 
*Spoiler*: __ 







 Be fancy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 12, 2010)

Request for set
*
Avatar*

Stock-

Size-150x150
Border-thin black solid

No effects.

*Signature*

Stock-

Size- max signature size
Border-thin black solid

No effects

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Euraj (Mar 12, 2010)

Sorry about that, Eve. I expected someone to handle that, but they actually didn't. 
*Spoiler*: __ 







 I'll be done with yours in a second, Sephiroth.

EDIT: *Sephiroth: * 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Niji Ai (Mar 12, 2010)

^Ill take this. 

*St. Jimmy:*


*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tegami (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry about that thing.
I had to run an errand, so I couldn't. v.v
Will try harder next time.


----------



## Hiruzen (Mar 14, 2010)

Euraj said:


> *Hiruzen:*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Jeez I totally forgot about the request since I haven't been on for a couple of days. I have to spread more rep around but I'll be sure to get ya.


----------



## Euraj (Mar 14, 2010)

It's all right as long as you get the green in when you can. Enjoy the set, mane. 

signature


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 14, 2010)

set please cool effect 

avatar focus on the black haired guy..thin border background

sig transparent itsmylife on it and colorization cool effects



thanks

take your time 

will rep and cred


----------



## Euraj (Mar 14, 2010)

*itsmylife:*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 14, 2010)

omg that was fast thanks 

is repping now 

its great


----------



## Euraj (Mar 14, 2010)

Here's a smaller version. If you still see white borders, then you just need to update your web browser.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks soo much 

really i like your work


----------



## Euraj (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you very much. 

Enjoy the set.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 15, 2010)

Niji Ai said:


> ^Ill take this.
> 
> *St. Jimmy:*
> 
> ...



Thank you             .


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 25, 2010)

could i have a set please....

can i get a trans sig please colorization and cute effects PLEASE 

itsmylife on it 

*stock*


will rep and cred 

avy on each naruto and sakura 

one 150x150 and one 125x125 with background

thanks


----------



## Euraj (Mar 25, 2010)

*itsmylife:*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 25, 2010)

OMG THANKS SOO MUCH REPPING NOW


----------



## Euraj (Mar 25, 2010)

My pleasure, my lady.


----------



## Anarch (Mar 26, 2010)

sig request please :



remove all the text and add the text "live on" in small,stylish font.i'd like a nice border,anything that looks good.
no other specifications, just do your magic and  make it look good.

thanks.


----------



## Tegami (Mar 26, 2010)

I'll try doing that. (//.^)


----------



## Tegami (Mar 26, 2010)

Alright, it's not fancy, but here you go.
If not liking it, Euraj is a lot more better than me. (Sorry if I misspelled that)

*Spoiler*: _Starrk_


----------



## Mikecia (Mar 26, 2010)

May I have a jr. Transparent set with my name on the avatar please?


----------



## Anarch (Mar 27, 2010)

Vampire Freak said:


> Alright, it's not fancy, but here you go.
> If not liking it, Euraj is a lot more better than me. (Sorry if I misspelled that)
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Starrk_



they're perfect thanks.i'll only be using the sig though(that i asked for)
you can give away the avas if you want to.

repping...


----------



## Euraj (Mar 27, 2010)

*Mikecia:* 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Damaris (Mar 27, 2010)

for euraj
transparent sig, with any effects you see fit to add


----------



## Mikecia (Mar 27, 2010)

Euraj said:


> *Mikecia:*
> *Spoiler*: __



Fantastic thank you so much!


----------



## Tegami (Mar 28, 2010)

I know it's for Euraj, but I'll try anyway.


----------



## Tegami (Mar 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Damaris_ 










Hope you like it. >.>


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2010)

request Euraj

just a transparent sig focus on the lower left make it...hot and colorization....do your magic...

.itsmylife on it and "shes in control" :33

thanks Eura (i give people nicknames if its ok i can call u that)


----------



## Damaris (Mar 28, 2010)

Vampire Freak said:


> *Spoiler*: _Damaris_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's awesome 
is it rude to say you've improved?
i don't think it should be...but it's really really good.

thanks a lot! repped and credited.


----------



## Tegami (Mar 28, 2010)

Aw, it's not rude at all (///.^) It actually makes me feel good about learning more. ^.^
Glad you liked it, Damaris-senpai.


----------



## Euraj (Mar 28, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> request Euraj
> 
> just a transparent sig focus on the lower left make it...hot and colorization....do your magic...
> 
> ...


I'm fine with that. I don't have a nick for you though. ^_^  I hope you like. Just let me know if I did anything wrong.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2010)

its perfect i love it thank u eura


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## Tegami (Mar 29, 2010)

I'll try that.


----------



## Tegami (Mar 29, 2010)

Okie, hope you like it.

*Spoiler*: _St. Jimmy_


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 29, 2010)

Awesome              .


----------



## Tegami (Mar 30, 2010)

Glad you liked it. (//.^)
Come again.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 31, 2010)

request eura


just a sig take out everyone except shikamaru kiba sakura and ino and put itsmylife on it

trans colorization  and  cute effects 

*
stock*



thanks eura


----------



## Euraj (Mar 31, 2010)

Naruto is in between Shikamaru and Kiba. Do you want me to cut him out?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 31, 2010)

no i made a typo i want naruto in it ..XD

sorry eura XD


----------



## Euraj (Mar 31, 2010)

It's all good. Here ya go.  Hope ya' like it.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 31, 2010)

its cute .....but can u do colorization with it...please..if u cant thats ok


i still like it  rep

can u  also zoom more in to the five of them...


----------



## Euraj (Mar 31, 2010)

Colorization? You mean, just a multicolor layer over it, right?


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 31, 2010)

yeah that....i call it that..


----------



## Euraj (Mar 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 31, 2010)

thanks..i like them all  

your the best eura


----------



## Euraj (Mar 31, 2010)

No prob. Have a nice day.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## Angoobo (Mar 31, 2010)

Hello there
I wondered if you could make something with this

PS: I'm no senior member, so i want a regular ava...

Thx.


----------



## Euraj (Mar 31, 2010)

*St. Jimmy:* 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 31, 2010)

Amazing        .


----------



## Euraj (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks, Jim. 

*Nagatosama:*
*Spoiler*: __ 







That was an interesting stock. I actually had to think more than usual about what to do with it. I hope this is all right.


----------



## Angoobo (Mar 31, 2010)

Thx dude, it's awesome
+rep.


----------



## Euraj (Mar 31, 2010)

My pleasure.

Remember: Signature


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 2, 2010)

request Eura :33

hmm can i get 2 sigs..done...


ok one sig....just take out sasuke and kakashi transparent...work your magic...




*:EDIT* second sig also transparent do what u usually do..

both sigs have itsmylife on them and cute effects 






thanks Eura 

i'll triple rep u for this one..


----------



## Goobtachi (Apr 2, 2010)

Can you make a set out of this:




centered on the right panel(without the bubbles,plz)....

regular size


----------



## Euraj (Apr 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I felt kinda iffy about this one, fiery. Seems really bright stocks aren't my strong point.



 *goditachi:* 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 2, 2010)

noo Eura  their both awesome 


will give u rep then when i spread the other two


----------



## Shika (Apr 2, 2010)

Hiya there,

I've been wondering if you could do me a sig with 
The maximum width, and the maximum height minus the spacee for a spoiler please.
You can aply some effects (not too much though) as long as the rose stays practically the same.
If you could just put the "Luxury" part on top 

I'll give you rep and cred with the arrival of the sig. 
Thank you in advance


----------



## Tegami (Apr 2, 2010)

I'll do it (//.^)


----------



## Damaris (Apr 2, 2010)

senior sig
transparency of the couple
add effects if you'd like
for euraj


----------



## Shika (Apr 2, 2010)

Vampiric Butterfly said:


> I'll do it (//.^)




Thank you


----------



## Tegami (Apr 2, 2010)

Sorry I couldn't put the luxury part >.>


Euraj, can I link your shop to mine?


----------



## Shika (Apr 2, 2010)

Vampiric Butterfly said:


> Sorry I couldn't put the luxury part >.>



It's beautiful ^^ It's a shame you couldn't put the luxury part but it is still very good!!!!!!!  

+rep and I'll credit thiz shopz


----------



## Goobtachi (Apr 2, 2010)

Euraj said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm amazed, literally 

You're awesome


----------



## Euraj (Apr 2, 2010)

Vampiric Butterfly said:


> Sorry I couldn't put the luxury part >.>
> 
> 
> Euraj, can I link your shop to mine?


Sure. 

*Damaris:* 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Damaris (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks euraj

looks awesome


----------



## Mikecia (Apr 3, 2010)

May I have a transparant set please and if possible may I have my name on 

the icon? As far as the icon goes, can it be of Aang/the guy in the middle's 

face? Thank you I would very much appreaciate it. Jr size.


----------



## Tegami (Apr 3, 2010)

I'll try. But Euraj does it better.


----------



## Tegami (Apr 3, 2010)

Here it is:
I know not much fancy >.>

*Spoiler*: _Mikecia_


----------



## Mikecia (Apr 3, 2010)

Vampiric Butterfly said:


> Here it is:
> I know not much fancy >.>
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Mikecia_



Thank you so much for you work I love it. Sorry for still having my sig on at the though I took it off.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 5, 2010)

requestr eura :33

work your magic..:33


transparent sig just make it look beautiful...itsmylife small on it and "keep holding on" also  i like it big...but not Too big..



thanks eura


----------



## Euraj (Apr 5, 2010)

*itsmylife:* 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 5, 2010)

beautiful thanks soo much rep..


----------



## Mikecia (Apr 6, 2010)

My I have a transparent jr set with my name on the icon please?  that's all I ask. (of Sakura and the slug)


----------



## Tegami (Apr 6, 2010)

Sure thing <3


----------



## Tegami (Apr 6, 2010)

There it is:

*Spoiler*: _Mikecia_ 








It looks better in the Kakashi layout >.>


----------



## Andre (Apr 6, 2010)

This is my first time requesting, I think. Let's see what you guys can do. 



Transparency set, please, with a rounded border avatar around the face. Jr size, thanks.


----------



## Tegami (Apr 6, 2010)

Keeping: Andre. Please.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 6, 2010)

And I want an avy of the first guy on the left


----------



## Euraj (Apr 6, 2010)

*Andre:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 







 *St. Jimmy:* 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Andre (Apr 6, 2010)

Holy shit, Euraj. You're making me feel bad for having such a small e-cock.



Vampiric Butterfly said:


> Keeping: Andre. Please.



What do you mean? You wanted to do it yourself? Or were you asking to keep the picture?


----------



## Tegami (Apr 7, 2010)

Do it myself, but I guess Euraj wanted to do it. (//.^)


----------



## Euraj (Apr 7, 2010)

Enjoy the set, man.


I didn't know what that comment meant, Vampire. I thought that if it meant you were going to do it, you would have finished it within the seven hours between when I did. My bad. : \


----------



## Tegami (Apr 7, 2010)

Aw, it's your shop after all. >.> My timing is different than yours, see during the seven hours, I was asleep. (//.^)


----------



## Dre (Apr 7, 2010)

*
Can some one make a sig out of the right side of this picture with just Prsicilla and then an avy out of the left side without the text?*


----------



## Tegami (Apr 7, 2010)

Aight (//.^) Will do.


----------



## Tegami (Apr 7, 2010)

Here it is: 
Hope you like it (//.^)

*Spoiler*: _Dre_ 





Or did you not want it colored?



Um, sorry this took forever >.>
If you don't like it, tell me and I'll make a new one.


----------



## Dre (Apr 7, 2010)

_*Thats great im sorry i shouldve been a little bit more specific. I just want Priscilla like transparent from the right side. Then just her face without any text from the left side. I repped you in advance.*_


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 8, 2010)

request eura :33

ok just a  trans sig on it have itsmylife and "hes the one they love"




effects please and big :33

thanks 

BTW i like your new avy XD


----------



## Euraj (Apr 9, 2010)

*itsmylife:* 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 9, 2010)

omfg adorable  thanks  umm but can u make the "only" more visible for the big one :33 please


----------



## Euraj (Apr 9, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> omfg adorable  thanks  umm but can u make the "only" more visible for the big one :33 please


Unfortunately, I can't. I deleted the pic with all the layers on it. I can try typing over the text though.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 9, 2010)

hmm ok.. thanks


----------



## Euraj (Apr 9, 2010)

Are any of these good? 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 9, 2010)

yup their good thanks


----------



## Mikecia (Apr 9, 2010)

May I have a transparent Jr. set with my name on the icon? This is all I ask and I would greatly appreciate it . As far as designs go, go nuts.


----------



## Euraj (Apr 9, 2010)

*Mikecia:* 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Apr 9, 2010)

Can you do one with Suzuki Adelheid frame on the left? For a Sig that is. I don't care if its colored or not.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 10, 2010)

ummmm i figured out what i want  Euraj.....>_> really hope its not to much.....but i wanted to have this type of sig for a long time now..


all three transparent  next to each other please..

on it have " he is everything to them"

*left side of sig *


*right side of the sig and focus on the lower right corner*


or this one if that one is complicated...




* middle of the sig*




colorization and the effects and big..:33


really hope its not too much Eura...


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 11, 2010)

if its that complicated....you can tell me ok...


----------



## Mikecia (Apr 11, 2010)

My I have a Jr. set with the icon of Ino's face and the lolipop? If possible 

can the icon be bordered and have my name on it. Thank you .


----------



## Athena Citra (Apr 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _For Mikecia_ 



Ino is my favorite character. ^ ^







*Spoiler*: _For Karn of Zeon_ 



There really is not a whole lot that can be done with a regular manga panel.


----------



## Mikecia (Apr 11, 2010)

Athena Citra said:


> *Spoiler*: _For Mikecia_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 mine too!!!! and thanks so much!  I'm gonna feel weird wearing my own art. but I'll try just for the heck of it.


----------



## Euraj (Apr 12, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> if its that complicated....you can tell me ok...


I've been a little busy, that's all. I hope this is acceptable.  
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 12, 2010)

ohh...hmm thats ok  i was just worried it was going to be two complicated but i love it 

thanks


----------



## Mikecia (Apr 13, 2010)

May I have a transparent set please. Also can the icon be of Southern Italy 

(seconed male from the right and 4th male from the left. He's also the only 

male not holding a dish). Can the icon also have my name on it? Thank you 

so much!.


----------



## Euraj (Apr 13, 2010)

Do you want Citra to do it?


----------



## Mikecia (Apr 13, 2010)

It doesn't really matter to me. All of you are fantastic! This is the only place 

I come to for my sets. Do you mind doing it for me though, y'know since your 

here


----------



## Euraj (Apr 13, 2010)

I was actually hoping you'd want her to do it since I knew I was leaving. ^_^U 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 14, 2010)

request Euraj 

trans or regular...u decide sig make it look hot...>_> and big...legs shown please

 on it have "your a hot mess, and I'm falling for you"

effects bright but not too bright make it look sexy....




thanks


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Athena Citra (Apr 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _For St. Jimmy_


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 14, 2010)

omg thanks XD 

rep


----------



## -Shen- (Apr 16, 2010)

I heard that you all make awesome sets here so I am here to make a request.

Sig (Transparency):


Avatar (150x150):


I want an avatar of the 2 both. Half of the avi is the one on the left and the other half of the avi is the one on the right. I know its difficult but please try.


----------



## Damaris (Apr 16, 2010)

can i just get a dotted border slapped on this? i can't do them correctly for the life of me.


----------



## Euraj (Apr 16, 2010)

*Damaris:* 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Euraj (Apr 16, 2010)

*VampireKnights:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Not the greatest stock I've ever worked with...


----------



## -Shen- (Apr 16, 2010)

Its nice.Nice. Repped

^Above^


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Euraj (Apr 19, 2010)

*St. Jimmy:* 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 19, 2010)

transparent sig



 just have "ill carry u back home" effects


avy itsmylife on it background squared solid border 




thanks


----------



## Euraj (Apr 19, 2010)

Here ya go. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 19, 2010)

thanks 

im planing to wear it soon..im in a itasasu mood lately damn keisha and nicky xD


again thanks


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Apr 19, 2010)

Set pleaseee
Stock:


----------



## Euraj (Apr 23, 2010)

Beyond Birthday said:


> Set pleaseee
> Stock:


Hey, sorry about the wait. Your post in the thread didn't even show up on my alerts for some reason. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 23, 2010)

ok this time im not breaking the rules xDDDD

set



transparent sig 

on sig "lets get these teens hearts beating faster faster "  make it  big with effects, focus on the middle image

make it look sexy :33


itsmylife on the avy :33 squared solid border focus on the upper left corner

one 125x125 and one 150x150 please


thanks


----------



## Euraj (Apr 24, 2010)

Could you try hosting the pic again? I'm just getting a red x.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 24, 2010)

imagaeshack has been weird lately here u go


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Apr 26, 2010)

Euraj said:


> Hey, sorry about the wait. Your post in the thread didn't even show up on my alerts for some reason.
> *Spoiler*: __



No problem, thanks. <3


----------



## Mikecia (Apr 26, 2010)

May I have a transparent Jr set, featuring the 3 males and their speech 

bubbles. Also, can the icon have my name on it? Thank you so much.


----------



## Euraj (Apr 27, 2010)

*itsmylife:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 










 *Mikecia:* 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 27, 2010)

Euraj said:


> *itsmylife:*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



thanks i love it :33


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Athena Citra (Apr 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 3, 2010)

The Avy wont animate when I assign it


----------



## Euraj (May 3, 2010)

That's odd. As long as you're not trying to resize it, it should work fine. 

I can just make one myself though, if you want.


----------



## Mikecia (May 5, 2010)

May I please have a transparent set please With my name on the icon.  

Oh and if possible can the set have some design to it? I don't care what 

kind of design you do just as long as its as pretty as this picture


----------



## Euraj (May 5, 2010)

Do you mind waiting? Citra should stop by in an hour or so and she's to Ino like Naruto is to ramen. If you want me to do it, that's fine. You'll just owe me one if I get negged for taking it.


----------



## Mikecia (May 5, 2010)

^ lol I don't mind waiting . Besides I don't think it'd be possible to give you anymore rep .


----------



## Euraj (May 5, 2010)

Heheh. 

Thanks. All the techs I use on GIMP are warped versions of hers anyway, so it's a plus for you too.


----------



## Athena Citra (May 5, 2010)

Euraj  





> The Avy wont animate when I assign it


I have not come upon any issue with it either. Please make sure you have not altered the pic before uploading it as that may have have also inadvertedly caused the pic to lose the animation property. 



Mikecia said:


> May I please have a transparent set please With my name on the icon.
> 
> Oh and if possible can the set have some design to it? I don't care what
> 
> kind of design you do just as long as its as pretty as this picture


 This is a beautiful stock. ^ ^    I can remove the little flares if you don't like them.


----------



## Mikecia (May 5, 2010)

OMG! I love you! It looks great! Thank you so much! It's beautiful just the way it is!


----------



## Gecka (May 5, 2010)

avy, 150 by 150 please

square, sample of with a 1 bit black border and no border please


----------



## Euraj (May 5, 2010)

*Gecka:*
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gecka (May 6, 2010)

Euraj said:


> *Gecka:*
> *Spoiler*: __



Very sexy Euraj.

here's a sex filled null fer ya


----------



## Kuro (May 6, 2010)

It's been a while, now that I have time I will be wandering around.And having a good set to go with would be nice. Choose the pic you are more comfortable working with.Add the name "Keizahk" where you think fits best and beside that you are free to do what you want.





Thanks in advance. This shop is my favorite so I'm looking forward to see the result.


----------



## Euraj (May 6, 2010)

It's wonderful to see you again, Grandmaster Kuro. 

I hope this is to your liking. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kuro (May 6, 2010)

It is, thank you. The phrase written on the sig is interesting. 
You know, this character is much of my liking, Bayonetta. 
I could bet you know her.

 We shall see each other around.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 6, 2010)

can i have a set of this pic

With this text " Everyone Living In Their Own Worlds...."".... Always Wanting To Be Part Of Someone Else's..."

avatar of guys face
avatar and sig rounded

Senior size
No font preferance.
Add any effects you think would make it look cool.


----------



## Euraj (May 7, 2010)

Make sure you save and host the sig yourself since I'll be deleting these in twenty-four hours. Don't want to fill up our account's bandwidth. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 7, 2010)

Euraj said:


> Make sure you save and host the sig yourself since I'll be deleting these in twenty-four hours. Don't want to fill up our account's bandwidth.
> *Spoiler*: __


 thanks man it looks great


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 8, 2010)

Euraj said:


> That's odd. As long as you're not trying to resize it, it should work fine.
> 
> I can just make one myself though, if you want.





Athena Citra said:


> I have not come upon any issue with it either. Please make sure you have not altered the pic before uploading it as that may have have also inadvertedly caused the pic to lose the animation property.



No, I didnt do anything to it, I just assigned it


----------



## Euraj (May 8, 2010)

Well, I don't know what it is then. Like I said, I can just make you another set or something.


----------



## Andre (May 13, 2010)

Yo.

Just a senior size ava of this will do:



As for anything you think will make it better/more awesome: Go nuts


----------



## Euraj (May 13, 2010)

I would have had these uploaded 5-10 minutes after your request, but my computer is being retarded. I have to save something as my desktop and screen shot it just to get the pic in my editor and then run two browsers at once to upload it back to the internet.  
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Andre (May 13, 2010)

lol that's okay, you did great as usual anyway.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 14, 2010)

Set request
Size: Senior
Text: "Is Letting Go Of Everything....""......And Becoming The Devil Himself....""....Worth Any Kind Of Goal Imaginable...."
avatar of the face
avatar and sig rounded
no font preferance
Add any effects that you think would make it look nice


----------



## Euraj (May 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 15, 2010)

Euraj said:


> *Spoiler*: __


 very nicely done dude. thanks alot


----------



## Andre (May 16, 2010)

Requesting set please.
Stock: 
Senior size
Any border for the ava would be good.
Work your magic Euraj!


----------



## Euraj (May 16, 2010)

That's a sick stock, dude. What's it from? 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Andre (May 16, 2010)

I found this site a while ago. It has some excellent artists.


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Euraj (May 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









I finally figured out the difference layer trick.


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 20, 2010)

That is amazing


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 29, 2010)

*ava* 
sig- same link

is it possible for you to remove the txt at the bottom?


----------



## Euraj (May 29, 2010)

Whatchoo doin in herr?  


*Spoiler*: __ 









I couldn't paint over the text, if that's what you were asking for.


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 29, 2010)

i love you euraj 

nah its ok it still looks cool


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 5, 2010)

Just the running guy, nothing else


----------



## Euraj (Jun 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









 Hey, what's good man.


----------



## RockpiRate (Jun 6, 2010)

set with this please


----------



## Euraj (Jun 6, 2010)

How's this? 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## RockpiRate (Jun 6, 2010)

Euraj said:


> How's this?
> *Spoiler*: __




it's great 10ks could u do the av. squared i would like to see how would look like 10ks in advance


----------



## Euraj (Jun 6, 2010)

I had to make the design over since I didn't save the layered version. So... It's not the same thing.


----------



## RockpiRate (Jun 7, 2010)

Euraj said:


> I had to make the design over since I didn't save the layered version. So... It's not the same thing.



not a prob it look great..10ks


----------



## Goobtachi (Jun 14, 2010)

Can you make a set out of this(whatever effect seems best to you):


----------



## Athena Citra (Jun 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Goobtachi (Jun 14, 2010)

Athena Citra said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Just awesome


----------



## sasukebaka (Aug 18, 2010)

Do you have to have a certain amount of posts to request a sig and ava?!


----------



## Euraj (Aug 18, 2010)

Probably, but knock yourself out. I don't care.


----------



## sasukebaka (Aug 18, 2010)

Euraj said:


> Probably, but knock yourself out. I don't care.



Ok thanks 

Could you make this into a sig for me could you have it say I like both of them so much, Why can’t I just pick one?!


For the Ava could you just have it a pic of the girl's face 125X125 
For transperency and style suprise me i don't mind  oh and I have a bigger pic of it if that's too small


----------



## Euraj (Aug 18, 2010)

Avz:  

Sigs: 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## sasukebaka (Aug 18, 2010)

Euraj said:


> Avz:
> 
> Sigs:
> *Spoiler*: __



I love them thank you so much


----------



## Naked (Aug 19, 2010)

Set _please_!


----------



## Euraj (Aug 19, 2010)

Here ya go, yo. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Naked (Aug 20, 2010)

Euraj said:


> Here ya go, yo.
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank youu! I love them! <3


----------



## Taylor (Aug 24, 2010)

Can i have a set out of this please 
Stock 
Size - Junior
Effects - Make it hot 
Borders - Any.
Text - In small letters, can you input my name 'Aye' in the cig. Just the cig not the avatar.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 24, 2010)

Could you make a set using the above, please?

Avatar: 150x150
Signature: Your call on the size.


----------



## Euraj (Aug 24, 2010)

*Aye: * 
*Spoiler*: __ 









*Kuromaku:* 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SlyHidden (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm not even sure if I can ask for a separate sig and ava, but...

Avatar: 

Size: The largest

Color Scheme: Preferably dark

No other specifications.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Signature: 


Size: Up to you, but I'd prefer it large-ish

Color Scheme: Gray-ish tones. I'm fine with anything else too, though.

Borders and everything else: Up to you, too.

*Edit:* I just saw the one hundred posts rule. I'll be back in a week or so


----------



## Euraj (Aug 24, 2010)

Finished. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Euraj (Aug 24, 2010)

> Edit: I just saw the one hundred posts rule. I'll be back in a week or so


Don't sweat it bro. I'm just doing these for fun right now.


----------



## Kuro (Aug 24, 2010)

Make something epic, as always, if you don't you may feel my wrath.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Shirayuki Mizore











I'm giving you options, mix that ones, choose one, find a better pic (sorry, was hard to find decent ones) or I dunno, I'm trusting yer power.


----------



## Euraj (Aug 24, 2010)

Don't underestimate me, my liege. I will show you my power.


----------



## Euraj (Aug 24, 2010)

Noooooow, we're ready. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kuro (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh, oh, what a nice work you did..  Thanks, as expected you aren't _that_ bad 

Edit, just noticed, aren't the avas a bit too big?


----------



## Euraj (Aug 24, 2010)

Hmm... You're right. Hold on.

EDIT:


----------



## Kuro (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks, love. Wait, too much sweetness, ugh. Thanks, young one 

Would you mind that I use this also on another place?


----------



## Euraj (Aug 24, 2010)

Go right ahead. Just don't try to edit out our mark. 

By the way, it's all right to compliment badassery when it's due. ; ]


----------



## Kuro (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey, who do you think I am, I won't edit it out  I feel offended

And fine, fine, you did an awesome job, 'raj, I won't doubt your power now, hum.


----------



## Euraj (Aug 24, 2010)

Okay, my mistake.

But thank you.


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 25, 2010)

Euraj said:


> *Kuromaku:*
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you very much.

EDIT: Is there a way to reduce the size of the larger (in terms of KB) avatar, because it won't animate if I use it.


----------



## Euraj (Aug 25, 2010)

I shrunk it to 125x125 and it was still too large. I guess it's only good for eye-candy.

Unless you don't mind waiting for me to go back and remove frames.


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 25, 2010)

Euraj said:


> I shrunk it to 125x125 and it was still too large. I guess it's only good for eye-candy.
> 
> Unless you don't mind waiting for me to go back and remove frames.



I guess we could try that.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Motive (Aug 26, 2010)

Set please. 

Stock - 
Size - Junior
Border - Whatever looks best 
Text - none for the ava, but for the sig put "But nothing compares to these blue and yellow purple pills"


----------



## Euraj (Aug 26, 2010)

*Motive:*
*Spoiler*: __ 









*Kuromaku:*
*Spoiler*: __ 





Is this good? It goes through a little quicker since I took out about twelve frame, but it's the same concept.


----------



## Motive (Aug 26, 2010)

Euraj said:


> *Motive:*
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you! pek


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 26, 2010)

Euraj said:


> *Motive:*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



It's good.   Thanks.


----------



## Temari Nara (Aug 30, 2010)

Sig please! 
Size- junior
Text and borders - Do what you think is the best 

Use:

*Spoiler*: _Stock option 1_ 






 or 
*Spoiler*: _Stock option 2_ 








Thanks in advance


----------



## Euraj (Aug 30, 2010)

^ ^


----------



## αce (Aug 30, 2010)

Epic shop is epic.

So can I get an avatar of this?


150x150. And can it have rounded corners please?
Thanks


----------



## Euraj (Aug 30, 2010)

*Ace:*


----------



## Temari Nara (Aug 30, 2010)

Euraj said:


> ^ ^



Awesome 
*Will come back again definitely! *

EDIT: Can't add rep now 
Will do as soon as possible!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## Lionheart (Aug 30, 2010)

Just a trans please.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Euraj (Aug 30, 2010)

*Killartist:*
*Spoiler*: __ 



600x600



500x500


 *St. Jimmy:*


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 30, 2010)

Euraj said:


> *Killartist:*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much. Why can't I rep you?


----------



## sasukebaka (Aug 31, 2010)

could you make this into a sig and ava for me Ava size 125X125 for the style and other stuff suprise me 



Here's a bigger pic of it if that one is too small


----------



## Euraj (Aug 31, 2010)

Killartist said:


> Thank you very much. Why can't I rep you?


'Cause I'm a baaad man.

Don't worry about it though. 



sasukebaka said:


> could you make this into a sig and ava for me Ava size 125X125 for the style and other stuff suprise me
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a bigger pic of it if that one is too small


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 31, 2010)

Set please ^^
avy stock:  
siggy stock:  
size for avy:150x150 siggy size:up to u
border and text please
notelease if its possible make avy and siggy matching colors and sexy ne^^


----------



## sasukebaka (Aug 31, 2010)

Euraj said:


>



Thank you  but uh... i asked for it to be made into a sig also ^^;


----------



## Euraj (Aug 31, 2010)

sasukebaka said:


> Thank you  but uh... i asked for it to be made into a sig also ^^;


Jeeze. 

Sorry. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Euraj (Aug 31, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> Set please ^^
> avy stock:
> siggy stock:
> size for avy:150x150 siggy size:up to u
> ...


Hai.


*Spoiler*: __ 









 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## sasukebaka (Aug 31, 2010)

Euraj said:


> Jeeze.
> 
> Sorry.
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you thank you sorry if it sounded if i was being rude ^^; i sometimes come off that way also i can't rep you


----------



## Euraj (Aug 31, 2010)

sasukebaka said:


> Thank you thank you sorry if it sounded if i was being rude ^^; i sometimes come off that way also i can't rep you


Oh, that wasn't towards you. I was just surprised I missed something like that. Don't worry about the rep. You're helping me get to 1000 posts. That's enough help for now. ^_^


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh thanx for them,ı really like it^^
and yeah,why we cant give rep*confused*


----------



## nanni (Sep 8, 2010)

can ya make it only a sig. just need it as a trans.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Sep 9, 2010)

I would like a sig/avy combo please.


Bit big.

1st avy - 100/100
2nd - 150/150

Sig - Whatever regular sigs are and I want the words 'I am Disturbed' in there somewhere in a manner fitting the picture.

Both the avy and sig, I want the face, eyes and mouth and the face cloak thing if you can manage it.  I also want a border around the avy's and sig.


----------



## Euraj (Sep 9, 2010)

*Gaara of the Desert:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 









 *nanni:*


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Sep 9, 2010)

Umm...to be honest, it seems too...happy, with the color scheme you got going.  Not really what I had in mind.  Thanks anyway.  I wanted something more...dark, evil, considering what he represents.


----------



## Kingyo Hanabi (Sep 9, 2010)

Can you make this a bit smaller? The effects are entirely up to you.
^^ I want it as a sig, please.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kingyo Hanabi (Sep 9, 2010)

Oops, my bad. I'll turn off my signature next time ^^''.


----------



## Euraj (Sep 9, 2010)

Press "Edit" and "Go Advanced." You can still fix it.

EDIT: What specific size do you want?


----------



## Kingyo Hanabi (Sep 10, 2010)

Just something decently sized. I don't really mind.


----------



## Euraj (Sep 10, 2010)

I would have liked to have done more, but there isn't much that I could do to it since it wasn't a high quality stock.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## Kingyo Hanabi (Sep 10, 2010)

Euraj said:


> I would have liked to have done more, but there isn't much that I could do to it since it wasn't a high quality stock.



Yeah, thank you anyway ^^. It's fine.


----------



## Euraj (Sep 12, 2010)

Closing shop. I'll be leaving NF for two years Wednesday.


----------

